# Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?



## Franz_16 (24. August 2016)

Hallo,
ich bräuchte mal einige Tipps von den Hunde-Profis. 

Kürzlich bin ich in eine für alle Beteiligten etwas unangenehme Situation geraten. 

Ich saß an einem See, an einem etwas versteckten Platz zum Feedern.

Plötzlich hörte ich hinter mir etwas rascheln und schnaufen, als ich mich umdrehte lief ein ein Berner Sennenhund auf mich und meinen Angelplatz zu. 

Er lief an meinem Angelplatz umher, schnupperte und machte sich dann über meinen Futtereimer her, und begann aus dem Futtereimer zu fressen. 

Problem: In meinem Futtereimer war neben dem Futter auch ein fertig beködertes Vorfach, also ein 10er Haken mit einem Madenbündel. 

Ich war da etwas unentspannt, das kann für einen Hund ja durchaus dumm ausgehen wenn er den Haken frisst. 

Ich bin dann aufgestanden und hab dem Hund ein „Aus“ Kommando gegeben, hat den natürlich nicht wirklich interessiert. Zunächst wollte ich ihm dann noch einen Klapps geben, damit er aufhört, habe das dann aber gelassen. 

Er hat aber dann doch wieder aufgehört zu fressen und ist direkt zum Wasser gelaufen und hat angefangen zu saufen und ist dann wieder weggelaufen.  

Das dürfte daran gelegen sein, dass ich in meiner Futtermischung einen sehr hohen Anteil Chillipulver hatte. 

Als der Hund am Wasser war, hab ich in den Eimer geschaut – der Haken war zum Glück noch da.

Ich hielt dann auch Ausschau nach dem Besitzer, dieser war ca. 200m entfernt und unterhielt sich mit einer weiteren Person. Vom Vorfall hat er nichts mitbekommen – auch nicht, dass ich überhaupt da war. Er hat seinen Spaziergang dann fortgesetzt. 

Soweit, das was passiert ist. Grundsätzlich: Gut, dass es letztlich harmlos ausgegangen ist.

Meine Frage ist aber nun: 

Wie verhält man sich, bei fremden, großen Hunden die einen unerwartet am Angelplatz besuchen?  

Sitzen bleiben, nicht bewegen?
Aufstehen, den Hund ansprechen?
Weglaufen? 

Was könnt ihr als Hundehalter da empfehlen? Danke!


----------



## n0rdfriese (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ich habe selbst einen Hund und würde daher empfehlen den Hund mit Wasser nass zu spritzen, direkt in/auf die Schnauze. Das wirkt. 

Wir haben dazu eine von diesen Nuckelflaschen (Adelholzener o.ä.), damit kann man schon gezielt spritzen. Dem Hund schadet es nicht, aber es verschreckt ihn und ist ein deutliches Zeichen das er das nicht darf. Auch für deinen Puls ist das eine entspannte Lösung. 

Sobald ein Herrchen/Frauchen in Sicht ist, würde ich die freundlich auf die Gefahr durch Angelhaken hinweisen, und um Anleinung des Hundes bitten.


----------



## capri2 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Schwer...
Aber langsam aufstehen und Richtung Hund schauen (nicht direkt in die Augen) Mit ruhiger Stimme aber bestimmt so wie Du schon schreibst ein Kommando geben" AUS" und evtl. einen Arm hochheben mit ausgesreckten Zeigefinger.
Auf jeden Fall nicht wild rumfuchteln oder hysterisch kreischen.

Ja und dann hoffen und warten |supergri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



capri2 schrieb:


> Aber langsam aufstehen und Richtung Hund schauen (nicht direkt in die Augen)



Direkt in die Augen schauen und zwar so lange, bis die Töle wegschaut!!
Man darf selbstverständlich keine Angst vor Hunden haben!

@Franz

 Bestimmt auftreten. Der Hund muß sofort merken, wer dort Herr im Revier ist. Lautes, deutliches Kommando, wenn das nicht hilft, würde ich persönlich dem Köter paar drüber ziehen.

Man muß natürlich ein Gespür für die Situation und den Hund haben. Wer sich unsicher ist und eine latente Angst vor Hunden hat, wird u.U. nicht viel bzw. gegenteiliges bewirken


----------



## Andal (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Wenn es große Hunde sind und du tief sitzt, dann aufstehen. Wenn du unter seiner Augenlinie bist, macht der was er will und du hast schon verloren.

Am besten natürlich nichts offen herumstehen lassen und wenn öfter mal Hunde vorbeischauen, dann leg dir einen Deckel für den Futtereimer zurecht.

Ich habe immer, auch beim Spinnfischen, ein paar Pellets parat. Ich spreche Hunde direkt an und lenke deren Aufmerksamkeit auf mich und die Leckerlis. Ich bin aber auch frei von jedweden Berührungsängsten, was Hunde angeht und man sagt mir nach, ich sei wohl ein Hundemensch - ich hatte auch noch nie wirkliche Probleme mit (fremden) Hunden.


----------



## Michael_05er (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hi Franz,
eine unschöne Situation, die Du da erlebt hast! Ich denke, das beste wäre, ruhig aufzustehen und den Hund anzusprechen. Ruhig laut und deutlich, damit ein in der Nähe befindliches Herrchen/Frauchen das mitbekommen kann. Also im Grunde so, wie Du es gemacht hast, vielleicht mit mehr Text (neben "Aus" kennt er vielleicht auch "Nein" oder "Ab" - zumindest in der Theorie ) . Wenn der Hund (wie in Deinem Fall) nicht reagiert und an Sachen rangeht, an die er definitiv nicht dran soll, würde ich ruhig, aber zielstrebig hingehen und ihn von Futtereimer, Fisch o.ä. wegschieben/wegdrängen. Ich würde mich dabei nicht runterbeugen und auch nicht mit den Händen drangehen, auch keinen Klaps o.ä. geben, sondern einfach meinen Körper zwischen Hund und Gegenstand schieben. Bei einem Berner ist das natürlich nicht einfach, der bringt ja auch Masse mit, aber das geht ohne Hektik und ohne plötzliche Aktionen. Du kannst den Hund dabei gut beobachten und bist nicht mit Gesicht oder Hals in seiner Reichweite. Wenn er meint, "sein" Futter verteidigen zu müssen, indem er Zähne zeigt oder knurrt, würde ich dann aber auch den Rückzug antreten und in Ruhe weggehen. 

Da ich allerdings dazu neige, jeden Hund knuddeln zu wollen, wäre ich in Wirklichkeit wahrscheinlich ganz anders vorgegangen: Hund anlocken und so lange kraulen, bis Herrchen ihn vermisst und ihn suchen kommt. Dann Herrchen in den Senkel stellen 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## captn-ahab (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

neulich stand beim Vorachbinden sitzend auf nem Baum ein ca 45kg Jagdhund vor mir und schnupperte mir am Rucksack rum.
Hundebesitzern ists zu 99% einfach alles scheiss egal....lassen ja auch alles liegen.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hallo,

den Hund laut und deutlich mit in etwa:"schau, daß Du weiterkommst" anschnauzen und auf ihn zugehen. Kommt natürlich auf den Hundetyp auch an, Berner Sennenhunde sind im allgemeinen gutmütige, friedliche Charaktäre. Bei einem Rottweiler würde ich dazu nicht raten, hatte selbst mal einen. Allerdings hätte ich dem Hundehalter ein bar Takte erzählt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hirschkaefer (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ich habe auch immer beim angeln große freilaufende Hunde um mich rum. So lange er sucht und schnüffelt ist eigentlich alles entspannt. Brenzlicher könnte es werden, wenn sich der Hund plötzlich vor dir erschrickt, weil er dich nicht wahrgenommen hat. Auf alle Fälle mit ruhiger, aber bestimmender Stimme auf ihn einreden oder aber auch vor ihm in ganzer Größe stehenbleiben und sich ruhig verhalten bis das Herrchen kommt.
@n0rdfriese...unser Goldi hätte sich aber gefreut, wenn du ihn mit Wasser bespritzt hättest. Ihr würdet gute Freunde werden. Das meine ich jetzt im Ernst. Den wärst du nicht mehr losgeworden.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

90% der Hunde sind zunächst mal unsicher und zwar um so mehr je weiter vom Herrchen entfernt, wenn sie an den ihnen fremden Platz kommen, der ja noch dazu (vom Angler) besetzt ist.
Da ist schnelles entschiedenes Auftreten angebracht, auch ein scharfes Komando ist hilfreich.
Keinesfalls erst mal abwarten, bis der Hund etwas fressbares findet und dies, ganz nach Hundemanier, für sich beansprucht!
Dann sieht die Sitution schon anders aus und das Futter wird im Ernstfall sogar verteidigt.
Wenn der Köter dann schon frisst, würde ich ihn, je nach Rasse und Größe ruhig weiterfressen lassen, für die möglich Folgen ist man schließlich nicht verantwortlich.
Ansonsten, da hundeerfahren, scheue ich auch nicht davor zurück solchen Hunden eine Abreibung zu verpassen, dies habe ich auch schon gemacht.
Ich habe schon Tölen so in den Arxxx getreten, dass die vor Herrchen oder Frauchen zu Hause waren!

Jürgen


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

hunde können zwar nervig sein, die meisten sind allerdings harmlos, muß trotzdem nicht sein.
wie schon geschrieben, aufstehen, bestimmt aus/ab/weg sagen und mit einem arm in die richtung zeigen wo er hin soll, hunde reagieren gut auf körpersprache.

[Verweis editiert by Admin zum Stress vermeiden]


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Das Problem sind seltenst die Hunde -  meist sind Herrchen und Frauchen das Problem....

Nen Hund so ausser Einwirkungsreichweite frei laufen lassen, dass der sich an Franz ranmachen kann wie beschrieben, geht schon mal gar nicht.

Nützt ja nur nix, weil es halt genügend Idioten gibt, die Hunde halten dürfen, aber keinerlei Ahnung haben.

Erst da entsteht das Problem für uns Angler:
Weil man bei einem frei flottierenden Hund eben nicht wissen kann, was das für eine Nummer ist....

Und obwohl wir immer Jagdhunde hatten, als mein Vater noch lebte, und wir die auch zusammen ausgebildet haben und ich sicher etwas Hundeahnung zu haben meine, würde ich mir schwer tun, bei diesen ganzen gestörten Tölen, die da verzogen wurden und unterwegs sind, einen allgemeingültigen Tipp zu geben (kleinere kein Thema, Berner Sennen ist dann schon ne Größe, die Hundeunerfahrenere oder Ängstlichere als Fremdhund ohne Herrchen/Frauchen nicht immer so einfach händeln können.)..


----------



## Revilo62 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Kommt immer auf den Hund an, Dackel ran an Haken und ab in den Tümpel - Waller stehn ja drauf :q:q
Der Rest bekommt gute Worte oder zur Not CS, wenn er aggressiv ist und der Besitzer, wenn in der Nähe - ne Anzeige
mindestens aber ne klare Ansage, denn die wollen oft nicht wissen, was sie da fürn Quatsch als Haustier haben, insbesondere die ach so süßen Golden Retriever, Mistviecher!!

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## capri2 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Also ich habe sehr viele Jahre Erfahrung mit sehr vielen Hunden..
Ich würde einem fremden Hund den ich nicht kenne und der sich wie hier nicht eingeschüchtert zeigt, sondern selbstbewusst in "Dein" Revier eindringt und dazu noch "Dein" Futter frisst, NICHT in die Augen schauen.
Das ist einen Aufforderung an den Hund und ja klar,senkt er den Blick ist das ein Zeichen von Unterwürfigkeit..
Macht er das aber nicht.....|rolleyes

Aber darf natürlich jeder tun und lassen was er will..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



capri2 schrieb:


> Also ich habe sehr viele Jahre Erfahrung mit sehr vielen Hunden..
> 
> Die habe ich auch. Jagdhundeführer usw. usw....
> 
> ...




Wie ich schrieb, daß muß jeder für sich einschätzen. Wer Angst vor Hunden hat oder sich unsicher ist, sollte das lassen.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

@capri, damit hast du vollkommen recht, der direkte Blick in die Augen ist bei Hunden, egal welcher Rasse und Größe, reine Provokation und direkte Aufforderung zum Kampf.
Die meisten Hunde werden wegschauen und somit Unterwürfigkeit zeigen, aber eben nur die meisten!
Man kann den Hund anschauen, aber eben nicht direkter Augenkontakt.
Innerartlich vermeiden Hunde ja auch den Blickkontakt, es sei denn sie wollen wissen wer der stärkere ist.
Ansonsten ist die eigene Körpersprache wichtig, wie weiter vorn schon gesagt, immer aufstehen und sich "groß" machen!

Jürgen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Aufstehen, den Hund ansprechen?



Das wäre in deinem geschilderten Fall die beste Verhaltensweise.
Mit ruhiger, bestimmender Stimme, und eher auf den Hund zu bewegen, als von ihm weg.

Bei uns gibts ein paar Leute, die mit 3 -4  Hunden an meinem Vereinsbach unterwegs sind... 
Da wirds selbst mir, als eigentlichem Hundefreund, manchmal mulmig weil halt immer einer dabei sein muß, der die andern durch ständiges Bellen aufstachelt. Aber auch das ist bis jetzt immer gut gegangen. Bin ja nie weit vom Bach weg und stell mich zur Not ins Wasser, Hauptsache man kann die Rute weglegen, irgendwo anlehnen etc. die wirkt auf die Hunde nämlich wie eine Waffe.

P.S. 200m vom Hund entfernt sein wie in Franz Fall geht gar nicht. Selbst wo kein Zwang zum anleinen besteht, muss der Halter auf seinen Hund "einwirken" können ( 30 - 50 m).


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> P.S. 200m vom Hund entfernt sein wie in Franz Fall geht gar nicht. Selbst wo kein Zwang zum anleinen besteht, muss der Halter auf seinen Hund "einwirken" können ( 30 - 50 m).


Genau, das ist der Punkt (auch wenns einem Angler nix nützt, wenn die Töle erst mal im Futter oder Angelkasten rumstöbert und sich nen Haken reinzerrt)!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind seltenst die Hunde -  meist sind Herrchen und Frauchen das Problem....
> 
> Nen Hund so ausser Einwirkungsreichweite frei laufen lassen, dass der sich an Franz ranmachen kann wie beschrieben, geht schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## capri2 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Sten wenn der TE ein erfahrener Hundeführer wäre und in der Situation den Hund einzuschätzen vermag, dazu noch weiß was man tut wenn der Hund nicht wegschaut, glaube dann hätte Er die Frage nicht gestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



capri2 schrieb:


> Sten wenn der TE ein erfahrener Hundeführer wäre und in der Situation den Hund einzuschätzen vermag, dazu noch weiß was man tut wenn der Hund nicht wegschaut, glaube dann hätte Er die Frage nicht gestellt.


#6#6#6


----------



## capri2 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ja Thomas stimmt natürlich, aber war ja nicht die Frage und bringt einem in der Situation auch nichts, also was der Hundehalter hätte tun dürfen und was nicht #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Deswegen schrieb ich ja (und mein das ganz ernst) dass ich einem Hundeunerfahrenen nix pauschal raten möchte, bei den vielen verzogenen Tölen, was weder Hund, Hundebesitzer noch Angler schädigt oder stresst....


----------



## capri2 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ja man sieht ja schon daran das der Hund "nicht erzogen" bzw nicht unterwürfig ist, an der Tatsache das er sich 200m von Seinem Herrchen entfernt.
Geht gar nicht...
Aber wie immer liegt das zu 99 % nicht am Tier#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

sach ich doch ;-))


----------



## Taxidermist (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Was hier bei dem konkreten Vorfall noch eine nicht unbeträchliche Rolle spielt, Rassen wie Retriever, Labrador und auch Berner Sennhunde sind einfach verfressen!
Dazu werden heute Hunde, nach modernen Erziehungsmethoden so konditioniert, dass sie Menschen als wandelnde Futterautomaten ansehen.
Die  meisten Hunde verlieren daher auch jeglichen Respekt vor fremden Menschen.
So ist auch das dreiste Verhalten von diesem Berner Sennhund zu erklären!
Der letzte Hund, den ich eine lange Zeit in Pflege hatte, lief z.b. immer gleich auf andere Hundeführer zu und drängte diese doch endlich das Futter aus ihren Taschen zu kramen!
Interessant war dabei, dass er sich dabei nicht im geringsten für deren Hunde interessierte, 
was normalerweise zuerst an der Reihe gewesen wäre!

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Macht er das aber nicht.....
> 
> Bekommt er ein sehr viel deutlicheres Signal.



Das kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht. Das Ergebnis kommt ganz auf den Hund an. Ich bin mit Schäferhunden aufgewachsen und habe da ganz unterschiedliche Charaktere erlebt. 

Der aktuelle Schäferhund meiner Eltern ist ein recht großer, 5 Jahre alter Rüde. Er würde den direkten Blick in die Augen vermutlich mit Ausweichen quittieren, da er zwar energisch sein Revier verteidigt, sonst aber eher defensiv reagiert.
Der Vor-Vorgänger war ein Mischling zwischen Schäferhund und Bernhardiner. Ein super Tier! Bei dem hätte der Blick eines Fremden in die Augen aber aggressives Knurren und im Fall einer Eskalation sofort den Angriff ausgelöst. Und bei der Masse, die dieses Tier hatte, wäre das nicht lustig gewesen. 

Ich bleibe bei Hundebesuch erst mal sitzen und beobachte sein Verhalten. Ausnahmen: Doggen und Rottweiler. Da würde ich aufstehen und mich langsam zurückziehen, weil u.a. diese Hundearten hinsichtlich ihrer Gefährlichkeit im Falle eines Angriffs in einer eigenen Liga spielen (das sehen Kollegen anders, ist aber meine Meinung).
Fängt der Hund an, sich an meinen Sachen zu schaffen zu machen, aufstehen und den Hund scharf ansprechen, ohne auf ihn zuzugehen. Die Reaktion des Hunds abwarten und dann entscheiden. Ich weiß, das klingt einfacher als es ist, aber ein Patentrezept gibt es nun mal nicht.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ja (und mein das ganz ernst) dass ich einem Hundeunerfahrenen nix pauschal raten möchte, bei den vielen verzogenen Tölen, was weder Hund, Hundebesitzer noch Angler schädigt oder stresst....


logisch, aber ernsthaft, Franz macht mir ´nen gestandenen eindruck, fragt hier nach und wird, so mein eindruck, sich schon das passende raus suchen.

wenn man dann wirklich an ein völlig verpeiltes exemplar gerät nützt selbst dem größten hundeguru eh´ der beste masterplan nix.


----------



## Tobi92 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Als ehemaliger Zeitungsausträger und Angler an beliebter Gassistreckr bin ich auch schon häufiger in unangenehme Situationen mit Hunden geraten. 
Solange der Hund nicht irgendwie negativ auf den Menschen reagiert, sondern neugierig rumschnüffelt würd ich mir nix denken, der is scheinbar an Fremde Menschen gewohnt und läuft vermutlich deshalb frei rum, auf den kann man einwirken. 
Was anderes ist es, wenn der Hund sichtlich ausgebüchst is. Beim Austragen hat mich ein Hund (der mich schön öfter agressiv anknurrte) mal leicht in die Wade gezwickt, was ich dank Kopfhörer und verträumten Blick erst am zwicken merkte. Bin dann erschrocken, was mir ein lautes "Hey" entlockte, was wiederum den Hund scheinbar erschrak. Der war schneller weg als er da war xD

Beim Angeln stand mal plötzlich ein Hund hinter mir, von dem ich weiß, dass er zum Nachbarn gehört und normalerweise nur im Garten is, und hat mich angebellt und geknurrt. 
Ignorieren hat geholfen, nach kurzer Zeit abgehauen. Was ich gemacht hätte, wenn dieser Hund an etwas rangegangen wäre, wo er nicht ran soll? Seinem Schicksal überlassen.


----------



## Andal (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ob, wie und wie weit ein Hund sich von seinem Herren wegbewegt, hängt aber auch nicht nur von seiner Erziehung, sondern auch sehr viel von seinen rassetypischen Anlagen ab. Ein Husky, oder Podenco ist erst mal weg und kommt auch auf alle Zurufe erst dann wieder, wenn es ihm passt. Rassen die man also außerhalb umfriedeter Grundstücke niemals loslassen darf. Ein Leika wird sich nie weiter von seinem Menschen entfernen, als er ihn wahrnehmen kann, auch ohne jede Erziehung. Ein Dackel wird vermutlich im nächsten Loch verschwinden, oder es aufbuddeln und ein Entlebucher zusehen, dass sich ja niemand von der Gruppe, in der sein Mensch sich befindet, absondert. Die haben alle ihre Eigenheiten. Ganz so wie ihre ursprüngliche Bestimmung als Gebrauchshund mal gedacht war.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ob, wie und wie weit ein Hund sich von seinem Herren wegbewegt, hängt aber auch nicht nur von seiner Erziehung, sondern auch sehr viel von seinen rassetypischen Anlagen ab.  ein Podenco ist erst mal weg und kommt auch auf alle Zurufe erst dann wieder, wenn es ihm passt.


stimmt zum teil.
sicher entfernt sich ein podenco rassebedingt gerne von seinem herrchen/frauchen, aber kommt, durchaus auf rückruf zurück.
dieses "rasse xy ist einfach so, die kann man nicht erziehen" sind faule ausreden, kommt gleich nach "das hat er noch nie gemacht" & "der will nur spielen"


----------



## Michael.S (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ähnliches habe ich vor langer Zeit auch mal erlebt , ich sitze so in meinem Schirmzelt und mische mein Futter an als plötzlich eine riesige Deutsche Dogge in mein Schirmzelt stürmt und mit einem Happs meine Futterschüssel leert , meine Haare standen zu Berge , das war wirklich ein riesen Hund ,sah auch ganz gut aus so hellgrau , sieht man selten , der Besitzer hat sich auch gleich bei mir entschuldigt er hätte mich nicht gesehen  und ich hab mich noch etwas länger mit dem unterhalten ,der Hund war auch lammfrom , weis man ja aber am Anfang nicht


----------



## ronram (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Sehr interessant.

Auch ich wurde beim Spinnfischen schon zwei Mal von einem knurrenden Hund "gestellt", ohne ein Herrchen oder Frauchen in der Nähe.
Ich habe keine Angst vor Hunden oder Tieren im Allgemeinen, aber den nötigen Respekt vor entsprechend großen Tieren habe ich schon.
Und nicht jeder herumlaufende Hund mag Typen, die in Watbekleidung und mit "langem Stock" in der Hand herumlaufen, wo sonst kaum Menschen anzutreffen sind.

Passiert ist bisher nichts.
Ich habe mich immer ruhig verhalten und möglichst wenig bewegt, bis der Hundebesitzer dann gekommen ist. Dann habe ich auch mein Pfefferspray wieder weggepackt. 
(Wobei, ob das im Notfall hilft...ich weiß es nicht, will es aber auch nicht herausfinden müssen).

Würde mich beim Ansitzen ein großer Hund überraschen, würde ich ihn versuchen wegzuschicken, wenn er nicht aggressiv wirkt....ansonsten abwarten und/oder mich zurückziehen und mir den evtl. entstandenen Schaden ersetzen lassen.

Eine Bisswunde wäre mir das nicht wert. Als nicht-hundeerfahren würde ich persönlich mein Können nicht zu hoch einschätzen. Nachher heißt es noch, dass ich das Tier provoziert hätte...


----------



## CaptainPike (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hinhocken, Hand ausstrecken und nicht mehr bewegen. Die meissten Hunde kommen dann verschüchtert an, schnuppern kurz und gehen wieder weg. Muss man sich natürlich trauen, bei Hunden die man nicht kennt


----------



## Andal (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> stimmt zum teil.
> sicher entfernt sich ein podenco rassebedingt gerne von seinem herrchen/frauchen, aber kommt, durchaus auf rückruf zurück.
> dieses "rasse xy ist einfach so, die kann man nicht erziehen" sind faule ausreden, kommt gleich nach "das hat er noch nie gemacht" & "der will nur spielen"



Das habe ich damit auch nicht gesagt. Aber es sind in den meisten Rassen einfach grundsätzliche Anlagen vorhanden, die man nicht so ohne weiteres "wegbringt", es sei denn man bricht seinen Hund. Einem Dackel das Buddeln abzuerziehen, wäre so, wie uns vom Angeln abzuhalten. Es gibt Dinge in der Natur der Lebewesen, die kann man einfach nicht ändern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Kurz Offtopic:
Ein Rauhaardackel in Größe eines Deutsch Drahthaar - das wär mein Hund ..
Dackel sind einfach klasse, auch und gerade zum Jagen..
Offftopic aus


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ich hatte mal ein recht witziges Erlebnis am Nordseestrand in Schottland:
Ich stand da allein an Strand und sah plötzlich, dass ein Hund mittlerer Größe wie eine Rakete aus einer Entfernung von ca. 300 m auf mich zurannte. Nun war die Größe des Hunds nicht so, dass er mich in Angst und Schrecken versetzt hätte, aber mir war natürlich nicht ganz klar, was der Vierbeiner vorhatte. Bei mir angekommen sprang er mich an, drehte um, und rannte wieder zu Herrchen zurück. Der wollte anscheinend nur mal Tach sagen ...

Hätte da statt mir aber z.B. meine Frau gestanden, wäre die vor Angst gestorben (und hätte zuvor den ganzen Ort zusammengeschriehen).


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kurz Offtopic:
> Ein Rauhaardackel in Größe eines Deutsch Drahthaar - das wär mein Hund ..
> Dackel sind einfach klasse, auch und gerade zum Jagen..
> Offftopic aus




Dann halt dich gut mit der Monsanto-Tante vom DAFV.
Vielleicht kann die in der Gentechnik Abteilung ein gutes Wort einlegen für deinen Wunsch.
Machbar ist alles.....:m


----------



## Michael_05er (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kurz Offtopic:
> Ein Rauhaardackel in Größe eines Deutsch Drahthaar - das wär mein Hund ..
> Dackel sind einfach klasse, auch und gerade zum Jagen..
> Offftopic aus


Da ein normaler Dackel schon denkt, er hätte Kraft und Größe eines Deutsch Drahthaar wäre alles unter Nilpferdjagd für den nur Kindergeburtstag


----------



## capri2 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das habe ich damit auch nicht gesagt. Aber es sind in den meisten Rassen einfach grundsätzliche Anlagen vorhanden, die man nicht so ohne weiteres "wegbringt", es sei denn man bricht seinen Hund. Einem Dackel das Buddeln abzuerziehen, wäre so, wie uns vom Angeln abzuhalten. Es gibt Dinge in der Natur der Lebewesen, die kann man einfach nicht ändern!




In der Natur lag das alles nicht.. Wurde alles domestiziert..


Warum sollte man das nicht anpassen können/dürfen?


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



capri2 schrieb:


> In der Natur lag das alles nicht.. Wurde alles domestiziert..
> 
> 
> Warum sollte man das nicht anpassen können/dürfen?


jo, so isset, wir haben´s rein gebracht, also geht´s auch raus.
du musst einem hund nix abgewöhnen, oder gar brechen..., aber einschränken leider schon manchmal, hilft ungemein im alltag.
ein ordentlich jagdlich geführter hund jagt ja auch nicht 24/7, sondern nur dann wenn er´s soll.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Der Hund muss merken, dass man über ihm steht. Das ist eigentlich bei vielen Tieren so. Versuchen bestimmt Befehle zu geben und eine vernünftige Körperhaltung einnehmen. Nebenbei würde ich auch irgendwie versuchen den Besitzer zu rufen.

Falls man das nicht schafft, würde ich aber auf keinen Fall weglaufen, den Hund mit nass spritzen, Schlag aufn A, wegnehmen vom Futter oder so verärgern. Sicher schlecht, wenn der Hund dann den Haken vielleicht frisst, aber da seh ich es einfach so das der Hund davon nicht stirbt, der Besitzer durch seine Achtlosigkeit finanziell bestraft wird (Tierarzt) und das Eigenwohl eh vorgeht. Man kann nie wissen wie der Hund drauf ist und welche Erziehung er hatte.


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hatte vorn paar Wochen einen ähnlichen Fall- gerade nen  grad maßigen Zander gelandet und im Kescher, der den Köfi voll genommen hatte, suche die Lösezange- im selben Moment kommt n schwarzer Mischling ungebremst ausm Nichts angerannt und schnuppert natürlich reichlich und neugierig an meinem Fang rum, versucht auch, reinzubeissen... Ich schrie und versuchte alles, ihn zu stoppen, doch in seiner Neugier u Spieltrieb vertieft war gar nix zu machen, schaute nach Herrchen od Frauchen, erstmal nix... der Zander wehrt und schüttelt sich natürlich, der Haken löste sich inzwischen vom Zander, der Hund machte n paar Sprints Hin u Her, durch meine Montage, und schliesslich hatte er den Haken in seiner Rute- bis nach ca zwei Min endlich sein Frauchen antraf und zog meine Rute erstmal nur krz mit sich. Frauchen beruhigte das Vieh erstmal, dann musste ich das 2. Mal Hakenlösen innerhalb von paar Min- er hatte GSD ein dickes Fell und der Haken war schnell weg. Auf mein Hinweis, warum es denn sein müsste, ihn freilaufen zu lassen und so fahrlässig zu sein, antwortete man mir trocken: Ist doch versichert, falls was passiert bzw kaputt gegangen wäre...

Ach nee, dann ist ja alles ok #d


----------



## hirschkaefer (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

anglermeister siehst du, der wollte nur spielen. bist aber auch ne spaßbremse 

ich finde es auch nicht schön, wenn ein hund 24-h-am tag angeleint ist. die anwort von frauchen war allerdings völlig blöd.


----------



## CaptainPike (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Der Hund muss merken, dass man über ihm steht. Das ist eigentlich bei vielen Tieren so. Versuchen bestimmt Befehle zu geben und eine vernünftige Körperhaltung einnehmen...


 Dabei sollte man auf keinen Fall bedrohlich wirken. Das mag bei einigen Hunden funktionieren, aber andere gehen dann erstrecht in den Aggromodus.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

dieses alpha-/rangordnungsgedöns stirbt wohl niemals aus.
sei´s drum, zu hause gerne jeder wie er mag, aber draußen gibt´s kein alpha. 
hund hat draußen keine ressourcen die er zu verteidigen hat.
ein normal tickender hund ist so auch nicht drauf, der will nicht partout die weltherrschaft anstreben, nur ̶s̶̶p̶̶i̶̶e̶̶l̶̶e̶̶n̶  nerven.
der sieht meist menschen als freundlich an, wie Jürgen das geschrieben hat, stichwort domestikation, da gibt´s was zu fressen und haut dementsprechend bei ´ner ansage auch ab.


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Folgende Reihenfolge:
Pfefferspray, die amerikanische Bärenversion (eventuell nicht legal bei uns).
Fischberuhiger Minibaseballschläger Allu.
Filetiermesser.
Bis auf das Messer auch gut gegen aggressive Hundehalter.


----------



## Michael_05er (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Folgende Reihenfolge:
> Pfefferspray, die amerikanische Bärenversion (eventuell nicht legal bei uns).
> Fischberuhiger Minibaseballschläger Allu.
> Filetiermesser.
> Bis auf das Messer auch gut gegen aggressive Hundehalter.


Wenn ich bedenke, wieviel Gedöhns wir Angler um schonende Fischbehandlung, C&R etc. machen und wie man angepampt wird, wenn man einen Fisch für ein Bild auf den Boden legt, bin ich schon entsetzt, wie drastisch hier viele Boardies gegen ein Wirbeltier vorgehen würden, dass eindeutig in der Lage ist, Schmerz zu empfinden...


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke, wieviel Gedöhns wir Angler um schonende Fischbehandlung, C&R etc. machen und wie man angepampt wird, wenn man einen Fisch für ein Bild auf den Boden legt, bin ich schon entsetzt, wie drastisch hier viele Boardies gegen ein Wirbeltier vorgehen würden, dass eindeutig in der Lage ist, Schmerz zu empfinden...


nimm´s mit dem augenzwinkern, aber stimmt, denn es trifft den falschen, der zweibeiner hat schuld.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kurz Offtopic:
> Ein Rauhaardackel in Größe eines Deutsch Drahthaar - das wär mein Hund ..
> Dackel sind einfach klasse, auch und gerade zum Jagen..
> Offftopic aus


Na dann leg dir doch nen DD zu. Bis auf die hohen Läufe sieht er ja wirklich wie ein großer Rauhaardackel aus, und jagdmässig kann er fast alles ausser Baujagd.

@Andal: so ein doofer Husky (auch noch von der Verwandtschaft !) hat mich vor 20 Jahren als Jungjäger mal fast vor ne ganz schwere Prüfung gestellt.

Erbsenfeld (ja, sowas gabs damals noch), Geiß mit 2 Kitzen drin und der Scheixx Husky immer schön dem Reh hinterher gehopst...
Mir war damals noch nicht klar, das die Geiß den Köter nur spazieren führt um ihn von den Kitzen wegzulocken. Ich saß da 10 min mit dem Gewehr im Anschlag, bis gottseidank die Besitzerin erschien und den Hund (nach  einiger Zeit) endlich aus dem Feld rausrufen und anleinen konnte.
Wer weiss das z.B. auf einer Wiese, wo der Hund seine Stärken ausspielen kann, gelaufen wäre.

Deshalb: völlig egal welche Rasse, wenns der Hund nicht lernt im "Einwirkungsbereich" seines Besitzers zu bleiben, muss er an die Leine !

Sorry für OT aber manche wissen das wohl nicht.


----------



## daci7 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Die ganzen Tips in Richtung Dominanz ausstrahlen und zur Not halt Maßregeln sind zwar erstmal nicht verkehrt, funktionieren nur nie im Leben bei Leuten die kein Gefühl für Hunde haben. Und wenn man das Gefühl fürs Tier hat, braucht man das äußerst selten 

Mein Tipp für Leute die öfter an Hundestrecken ansitzen - beschäftigt euch mal ein wenig mit Kötern um Ängste abzubauen und live zu lernen wie man mit den Tölen umgeht.

Nur mit Tips aus dem Netz und ohne Erfahrung/Einschätzung auf einen wildfremden Hund zuzugehen und den Macker zu machen kann auch nach hinten losgehen. 
#h


----------



## Lajos1 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hallo,

dazu kommt, wenn jemand Angst vor Hunden hat, so kann er das gegenüber dem Hund nicht überspielen. Das Tier merkt, ob sich jemand vor ihm fürchtet oder nicht und wird aufmüpfiger, wenn sein Gegenüber unsicher wirkt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Revilo62 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke, wieviel Gedöhns wir Angler um schonende Fischbehandlung, C&R etc. machen und wie man angepampt wird, wenn man einen Fisch für ein Bild auf den Boden legt, bin ich schon entsetzt, wie drastisch hier viele Boardies gegen ein Wirbeltier vorgehen würden, dass eindeutig in der Lage ist, Schmerz zu empfinden...


Deine Bedenken sind sicher berechtigt, nur bin ich eher ungern in der Opferrolle, wenn er ( der Hund) angreift, werde ich ihn mit allen Mitteln ! stoppen, die mir zur Verfügung stehen.
Ich rede hier bewusst nicht von Schoßhündchen und leider gibt es auch sehr unscheinbare Rassen, die von den Haltern unterschätzt  und unvernünftiger Weise ohne Leine geführt werden, war bisher leider schon 1x notwendig und gab ein Riesentheater, nicht für mich sondern für den Halter, da der Hund vorher schon auffällig war.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ich hatte heute schon zum zweiten Mal ein unangenehmes Erlebnis mit ein und der selben Dogge. War Spinnfischen an der Regnitz in Fürth (für Insider: an der Storchenwiese). Da kommt plötzlich wie aus dem nichts eine massive Dogge bellend auf mich zugeschossen, bleibt 2 Meter vor mir stehen und bellt mich an. Herrchen ist ein dicker, völlig beratungsresistenter Opa, der den Hund sofort zu sich ruft und "mit ihm schimpft". 

Ich bleibe da ja recht cool, wenn auch die Situation nicht gerade prickelnd ist, aber lass das mal einem Kind (oder meiner Frau #t) passieren. Die gehen nie wieder da hin.


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

dann scheinst Du etwas länger gewachsen zu sein.
 Ich hatte die Vorderpfoten auf der Schulter und die Zunge im Gesicht. Von weit entfernt kam eine Blondi in 1,60 und rief schüchtern ungefähr- Hündchen komm bitte zurück.
 Der Blick in die Augen der Dogge wird mir unvergessen bleiben Hatte Mühe auf den Beinen zu bleiben, so wie das Tierchen angesprungen kam


----------



## Michael_05er (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Deine Bedenken sind sicher berechtigt, nur bin ich eher ungern in der Opferrolle, wenn er ( der Hund) angreift, werde ich ihn mit allen Mitteln ! stoppen, die mir zur Verfügung stehen.
> Ich rede hier bewusst nicht von Schoßhündchen und leider gibt es auch sehr unscheinbare Rassen, die von den Haltern unterschätzt  und unvernünftiger Weise ohne Leine geführt werden, war bisher leider schon 1x notwendig und gab ein Riesentheater, nicht für mich sondern für den Halter, da der Hund vorher schon auffällig war.
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


Schon klar, wenn man von einem beisswütigen Hund attackiert wird geht es ums Leben. Da wäre ich mir auch am nächsten. Franz hat aber nicht gegen den Hund von Baskerville gekämpft, sondern unverschämten, aber friedlichen Besuch von einem hungrigen Berner gehabt. Und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass einige schon in solchen Situationen den Finger am Abzug hätten. Und da bete ich einfach, dass weder ich noch meine Hunde solchen Menschen je begegnen...


----------



## Brummel (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

@Franz,

zufällig hatte ich vor nicht einmal 3 Stunden eine ähnliche Begegnung an einem Angelsee.
War ohne Angelgerät unterwegs, nur zum "Kundschaften".
Sitze so auf einem Baumstumpf rum und achte auf Bewegung im Wasser und auf einmal gucken mich ein blaues und ein graues Auge an... , so ca. 25cm vor meiner Nase. :q
Hab dem "Schlittenhund" eine von meinen teuren Paranüssen zum Naschen gegeben, da ist er abgehauen...#c
Da ich noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Hunden hatte hab ich ihn ganz ruhig und mit tiefer Stimme angesprochen, sah auch nicht aggressiv aus.
Das mag anders sein wenn man aufgrund vergangener Erlebnisse sofort mit Angst, Panik oder Schweissausbrüchen reagiert.
Auch das mit dem in die Augen schauen würde ich mir genau überlegen, das kann je nach Rasse und Charakter des Hundes schnell nach hinten losgehen.
Von meinem alten Onkel, Hundeführer bei einer allseits bekannten und noch beliebteren "staatlichen Sicherheitsfirma":q aus vergangenen Zeiten hab ich gehört dass man im Falle eines schon aggressiven Hundes versuchen sollte diesen zwischen die Schenkel zu kriegen, unter lauten Befehlen am Fell des Halses zu packen und kräftig schütteln soll sofern man dazu körperlich in der Lage ist.
Als vor einigen Wochen ein Rottweiler seinen kleinen Mischling shreddern wollte hats funktioniert, trotzdem hoffe ich dass ich das nicht probieren muss. #d

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Revilo62 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

ein entspannter, in die Familie integrierter, oder auch ausgebildeter Hund ( Herrchen ebenso) ist ja auch meist nicht das Problem und bei Franz war es eher die Sorge um sein Vorfach 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Jose (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kurz Offtopic:
> Ein Rauhaardackel in Größe eines Deutsch Drahthaar - das wär mein Hund ..
> Dackel sind einfach klasse, auch und gerade zum Jagen..
> Offftopic aus




offtopic an: 

ist klar, ne, der dackelblick  der treue (unterwürfige) isses :vik:

offtopic aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

offtopic



Jose schrieb:


> offtopic an:
> 
> ist klar, ne, der dackelblick  der treue (unterwürfige) isses :vik:
> 
> offtopic aus


Vergiss es - Dackel sind die intelligentesten UND eigensinnigsten Hunde...

Du kannst denen ALLES beibringen...

Tun werden sies nur, wenn sie Lust haben und/oder es einsehen ..

Unserer war ein Top-Jagdhund - hat aber jede Prüfung vergeigt - arbeiten war nur bei "Ernstfall"...

offtopic ende


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> und bei Franz war es eher die Sorge um sein Vorfach
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Das Vorfach wäre mir egal gewesen, aber es war ein OWNER Haken :q :q :q 

Spaß beiseite, Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps. 

Ich bin froh, dass es so ausgegangen ist. Das Problem ist ja auch, dass man plötzlich mit einer Situation konfrontiert ist auf die man 0,0 vorbereitet ist. 

Dem Hundehalter, wäre er vorbeigekommen hätte ich keine "Vorwürfe" gemacht. Er hat mich vermutlich nicht gesehen, vielleicht hätte er sonst den Hund an die Leine genommen, oder der Hund hätte sofort aufgemerkt wenn er ihn gerufen hätte - da kann ich nichts unterstellen. 

Die "Meinung geigen" bringt meistens nix, das erzeugt erstmal eine Abwehrhaltung und am Ende denkt er sich von mir, so ein Depp. 

Ich hab mal bei einem Jäger eine ziemlich schlaue Taktik beobachtet. Der Jäger hat zu einer Dame die ihren Hund frei im Wald laufen ließ gesagt "Na sie trauen sich aber was". Da meinte Sie: Warum? 
Meinte der Jäger: Haben sie das nicht in der Zeitung gelesen? Erst letzte Woche wurde hier ein Hund am hellichten Tag von einem Wildschein angefallen, dem armen Kerl war leider nicht mehr zu helfen. 

Kein böses Wort, keine Belehrung, kein auf irgendwelchen Rechten pochen - und die Dame hat sich noch für den Hinweis bedankt und ward nie mehr gesehen


----------



## jkc (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal bei einem Jäger eine ziemlich schlaue Taktik beobachtet.



Hm, naja, ob diese "Taktik" so schlau ist? Ich kenne sowas aus dem Umgang mit Kindern, die man gerne auch mal für dumm verkaufen will, was meiner Beobachtung fast immer nach hinten los geht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (24. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Bei Hundehaltern wirkt es ganz gut. Besonders die Warnung vor Glasscherben im Wasser. Geht ja eh keiner rein und schaut nach.


----------



## pennfanatic (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hatte ich meinem damaligen vorsitzendes des Vereins auch empfohlen.
Weiß aber nicht was draus geworden ist. Mittlerweile verstorben der gute Mann. War ein richtig guter !!!


----------



## vergeben (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

_Da manche wohl nicht (mehr) in der Lage sind, Spaß zu erkennen und zu verstehen (ich wüßte nicht, wie ich das hätte noch eindeutiger schreiben sollen), sei explizit angemerkt, daß folgendes wirklich ausschließlich lustig zu verstehen ist.
_
Ich würde einen fleischigen Köder nehmen, die neuen "Meatball"  oder auch "Hot Dog" von Matze Koch. Haken nicht unter Größe 4, für Bernersennen eher 2. Das Vorfach aus Geflecht kurz wählen, um den Hund schnell und sicher zu haken. Bei Bullterriern oder ähnlichen Arten empfiehlt sich evtl. ein Stahlvorfach.
Das Gerät auf große Kaliber abstimmen: eine 4-5lbs starke Rute in 12 oder 13 Fuß und eine Rolle mit großem Schnurfassungsvermögen, Fluchten von 200 bis 300m sind sind keine Seltenheit.

Gute Nacht


----------



## pennfanatic (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



vergeben schrieb:


> Ich würde einen fleischigen Köder nehmen, die neuen "Meatball"  oder auch "Hot Dog" von Matze Koch. Haken nicht unter Größe 4, für Bernersennen eher 2. Das Vorfach aus Geflecht kurz wählen, um den Hund schnell und sicher zu haken. Bei Bullterriern oder ähnlichen Arten empfiehlt sich evtl. ein Stahlvorfach.
> Das Gerät auf große Kaliber abstimmen: eine 4-5lbs starke Rute in 12 oder 13 Fuß und eine Rolle mit großem Schnurfassungsvermögen, Fluchten von 200 bis 300m sind sind keine Seltenheit.
> 
> Gute Nacht



30_06 oder 8 x 57?
Nun übertreibt mal nicht. Das ist doch Wasser auf die Mühle von Petra und Consorten!


----------



## oberfranke (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Das Erlebnis mit nen köderfressenden Hund hatte ich auch mal in Ostfriesland. Der Rüde Rottweiler /Boxer Mischling- war von wahrlich muskulöser Erscheinung und machte sich über meine Boilies her. Im Eimer war auch eine fertige Montage. Er hat zum Glück den Haken nicht gefressen was mein größtes Bedenken war. Gehörte dem örtlichen Fischereiaufseher der so nach ein paar Minuten auch auftauchte. Auf meinem Hinweiß mit dem Haken bekam ich nur ein Achselzucken. Der Hund wie sich herausstellte groß, stark und streichelbedürftig kam jeden Abend und hat sich durchgefuttert. Eimer mit Deckel verschlossen und ne Handvoll Boilies daneben gelegt, das wäre sonst ein teurer Urlaub geworden, der Bursche hat ganz schön was weggeputzt.
Hatte aber auch schon Kontakt mit nen Hund der meine Kid`s damals ca 8 und 15 Jahre alt angriff. Dieser Angriff mitten in der Nacht, wäre wohl tödlich verlaufen. Mit zittern jetzt gut 15 Jahre später, die Finger beim Schreiben. Habe diese Situation  hier im Forum schon mal beschrieben. Ich lasse ne Wiederholung da ich keine Lust habe mich wieder von ein paar Gutmenschen und Wattebäuschchenwerfen  anmachen zu lassen.


----------



## Franky (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Nunja... Mit leinenlosen Hunden hatte ja högsdwahrscheinlich schon jeder so seine "Freude". Mich hat ein Schäferhund mitten auf einer Wiese gestellt, als ich mit Sack und Pack auf dem Weg zum Auto war. Den "Herrschaften" war das ziemlich egal und fanden es auch noch lustig! :r
Inzwischen, dank Hund in Familie, bin ich schlauer und kann das einigermaßen einschätzen. Eine Handvoll Leckerlis in der Tasche, ganz nach Postbotenmanier :q, entspannt die Viechers und lenkt im Zweifel von gefährlichem Zeugs ab.
Eine allgemein gültige Regel gibt es allerdings nicht - kann es nicht geben, denn die Hunde haben alle unterschiedliche Charaktäre - wie wir Zweibeiner auch!


----------



## capri2 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Also bei manchen Kommentaren hier fragt man sich schon ob solche Leute noch ganz rund laufen, aber klar ist ja internetz "da hau ich halt mal nen Spruch raus".. Hier lesen aber auch "Andere"#q


----------



## Pinocio (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ich denke auch es kommt sehr auf den Hund an, wobei ich bei den meisten sagen würde: Ruhig bestimmt auftreten und den Hund in die Schranken weisen, mit Worten.
Schlagen oder Klapps würde ich bei keinem Empfehlen, selbst wenn er noch so lieb oder trottelig aussieht. Die Tiere haben immernoch Instinkte.
Meistens wollen sie einem ja garnichts böses, sind nur etwas verzogen und frech. Auch das Dominanzzeug, was viele hier sagen, wird sicher im Ernstfall falsch angewendet. 
Als Hundebesitzer hat man ein ganz anderes Gefühl dafür. Man sollte einfach (wie im echten Leben übrigens auch) selbstbewusst sein ohne unterdrücken zu wollen. Es sollte ein entspanntes natürliches Verhalten sein. Dazu sollte man vielleicht ab und zu mal mit Hunden in Kontakt kommen, besonders, wenn man öfter Besuch bekommen könnte.
Wir haben einen blonden Hovawart, der sieht ganz lieb und süß aus, zwickt aber wenn ihm einer doof kommt und der ist noch jung.
Übrigens bellende Hunde beißen nicht, das stimmt weitestgehend. Ein Schritt auf ihn zu, einmal laut ansprechen und Ruhe ist oder eben mal den Hund begrüßen und keine Scheu zeigen, das funktioniert auch sehr gut, kann nur passieren, dass der Hund einen dann nicht so Ernst nimmt.
Uns hat auch schon mal ein Hund den Köder klauen wollen, habe ihn kurz und laut angeschrieen, er hat sofort losgelassen, dann habe ich ihn angeredet, am Halsband genommen und zum Herrchen gebracht, diesem dann erklärt, dass ihr Hund vielleicht beim nächsten Mal eine Hals-OP braucht...

Manche Kommentare hier sind ganz schön grenzwertig...


----------



## O_Weser (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich halte den Tipp von Franky in solch einer Situation auch mit am besten. Da der Berner wohl nur ein wenig hungrig war, hätte man ihn wohl am leichtesten mit ein paar anderen Leckerlis von dem Futter mit dem Haken weglocken können. 
Da ich selber Hundebesitzer bin habe ich meistens ein paar Leckerlis in der Tasche und bin für solche Situationen dadurch immer bestens gerüstet. Auch weiß ich von vielen Bekannten, die häufig "Probleme" mit freilaufenden Hunden hatten, dass die "Bewaffnung" mit Hundekeksen in den meisten Fällen den gewünschten Erfolg brachte.

Bei Berner Sennenhunden sollte es auf jeden Fall in 99,9% funktionieren, da sie meistens ein "wenig" Hunger haben.. Spreche da aus Erfahrung, da unser Hund auch ein Berner ist. Unseren könnte jedoch auch jeder durch Umschmusen von dem Futtereimer wegbekommen...

@Franz_16
Ich bin da ein wenig anderer Meinung, was das Ansprechen des Hundebesitzers angeht. 
Unser Hund kennt die Leine auch nur in Ausnahmefällen und es wird meistens ohne Leine Gassi gegangen. Dabei ist es meiner Meinung aber die Pflicht des Besitzers (wie hier schon geschrieben wurde) seinen Hund immer im Auge zu haben und ihn ggfls. wegrufen zu können. Ich will hier keine Meterangaben machen, da es natürlich auf die Umgebung ankommt. 
Daher hätte ich den Besitzer schon darauf angesprochen und ihn auf die möglichen Gefahren hingewiesen. Vielleicht war er sich dessen nicht bewusst, dass auch mal ein Haken verschluckt werden könnte und wird evtl. in Zukunft an einem von Anglern frequentierten See ein wenig besser auf seinen Hund achten. Alles natürlich in einem sachlichen Ton, denn es soll auch beratungsresistente Besitzer geben, die sich dann sofort angegriffen fühlen, wenn der Ton (in manchen Fällen berechtigt) etwas lauter wird.

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## vermesser (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Also aus meiner Sicht gilt für normale Hunde, die sich neugierig bis nervig nähern einfach Ruhe bewahren, groß machen, laut und deutlich ansprechen...und möglichst den Besitzer ran rufen.

WENN es, was ich noch nie hatte, aber Bekannte schon, kritischer wird, der Hund sich deutlich aggressiv zeigt oder ähnliches...groß machen, aber ggf. Rückzug antreten, wenn machbar (Auto)...und wenn das nicht geht, ebenfalls nach dem Besitzer rufen, aber Pfefferspray, Keule oder ggf. das Filetiermesser bei der Hand haben. Das ist aber alles die ALLERLETZTE Möglichkeit, wenn der Hund tatsächlich angreift...

Ich denke, es geht nach hinten los, wenn man einen eigentlich harmlosen, neugierigen Hund erstmal "platt" macht.

Groß machen und auftrumpfen hilft meiner Erfahrung nach bei den meisten Viechern...seien es Hunde, Pferde, Kühe, Schwäne oder sonstwas.


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Das sind alles Tipps für "liebe" Hunde und vernünftige Hundebesitzer.
Leider sind Hundebesitzer in der Regel uneinsichtig oder haben einen Minderwertigkeitskomplex den sie mit einem Riesenköter kompensieren wollen. Bei solchen Hundehaltern ist dann das Tier auch neurotisch oder sonstwie gestört.
Da geht bei beiden nichts mit "sanfter" Ansprache.
Meine Mischung hat sich auf jden Fall schon mehrfach bewährt. Allerdings bin ich auch recht groß und kräftig und das hilft bei den neurotischen Hobbits ungemein.


----------



## Michael_05er (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Leider sind Hundebesitzer in der Regel uneinsichtig oder haben einen Minderwertigkeitskomplex den sie mit einem Riesenköter kompensieren wollen. Bei solchen Hundehaltern ist dann das Tier auch neurotisch oder sonstwie gestört.
> Da geht bei beiden nichts mit "sanfter" Ansprache.
> Meine Mischung hat sich auf jeden Fall schon mehrfach bewährt. Allerdings bin ich auch recht groß und kräftig und das hilft bei den neurotischen Hobbits ungemein.


Auch als Hundebesitzer muss ich zugeben, dass es unter Hundebesitzern schräge Gestalten gibt, mit denen ich nichts zu tun haben will und mit denen ich überhaupt nicht klarkomme. Die gemeinsame Liebe zum Hund bedeutet eben nicht, dass man auch sonst auch nur ansatzweise ähnlich tickt. Dennoch halte ich es für falsch, dieses Bild auf alle Hundebesitzer anzuwenden. Geht mir bei Anglern übrigens ganz genau gleich...

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Hundebesitzer in der Regel halbwegs soziale Wesen sind, denen das Wohl Ihres Hundes am Herzen liegt und denen es unangenehm ist, wenn der Hund jemanden belästigt. Für diese Fälle sind die meisten Tipps hier ganz gut zu gebrauchen. In anderen Fällen oder wenn man mit der von Dir zum Ausdruck gebrachten Einstellung Hund und Hundehalter gegenüber durch die Welt geht, sind Körpergröße und Muskelkraft sicherlich hilfreich bzw. notwendig.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## vermesser (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Mal blöde gefragt: Wie effektiv wirkt Pfefferspray bei ner galligen Töle wirklich?


----------



## Andal (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Wenn es einer wirklich auf dich abgesehen hat, dann hat der dich dreimal am Sack, bevor du auch nur in der Nähe deiner Spraydose bist. :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mal blöde gefragt: Wie effektiv wirkt Pfefferspray bei ner galligen Töle wirklich?



Pfefferspray wirkt äußerst zuverlässig!

Wenn der Köter natürlich schon am Sack hängt, kommt die Blankwaffe zum Einsatz!


----------



## AllroundAlex (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Mal ehrlich, wie oft kommt es vor, dass so ein aggresiver Hund einem beim angeln begegnet?

Wenn man so einen aggresiven Hund (kommt ja meistens mit Herrchen) sieht und man noch Zeit hat das Spray aus der Tasche zu holen, ist es sehr effektiv. Man kann jetzt zwar noch Abstriche aufgrund der Hunderasse und des "aggressionszustandes" machen bzw des Auslösers der Aggression aber das würde zu weit führen.

Ich habe bei meinen bisherigen Angelausflügen bisher nur ignorante, verfressene oder neugierige Hunde angetroffen.
Alle drei verhalten sich auch unterschiedlich.

-der ignorante: prescht an dir vorbei, reißt die Angel halb ins Wasser und hat nur eines im Sinn -BADEN! Da ist es auch ziemlich egal, was da jetzt im Weg liegt. Ruten, Taschen, Boxen, der Angler ansich...der will einfach nur ins Wasser...
-der verfressene: Ist für uns Angler eigentlich ungefährlich, aber nicht für unsere Köderbestände. Wenn es sich zB um einen Labrador handelt, welche nicht umsonst "wandelnde Biotonne" genannt werden, ist nichts sicher. Tauwurm, KöFi, Boilie, Brot usw wird alles verputzt. Und hat der Angler seine Brotzeit liegen gelassen, kümmern die sich auch noch darum...
-der neugierige: Kommt in gemäßigtem Tempo auf einen zu, hält einen persönlichen Sicherheitsabstand zum Angler und dessen Ausrüstung und verzieht sich auch recht schnell wieder.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hallo,

das Pfefferspray ist halt so ne Sache. Bei einem streunenden, harmlosen Hund würde ich es nicht einsetzen und bei einem angreifenden aggressiven bekommt man es nicht schnell genug aus der Tasche. Außerdem wirkt es nicht bei allen Hunden, mein Rottweiler wäre damit nicht zu stoppen gewesen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Angler9999 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

@allroundalex sehe ich ähnlich. 

Wenn ich schon die Sprühpulle in der Hand habe und dann erst ein Hund kommt, setzt man mir Vorsatz vor. Mal ehrlich die Halter DER Hunde sind doch die Probleme. Auch wenn der Hund nervt...


----------



## ronram (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Das Pfefferspray gehört ja auch nicht IN die Tasche....

"Hallo Hund, bitte warte mal eben. Ich muss erst einmal suchen...dann geht's auch gleich weiter."

Die Dinger haben i.d.R. einen Metallclip (die günstigeres Varianten einen aus Plastik), der es einem ermöglicht das  Spray am Gürtel zu tragen.
Tierabwehsprays sind bis auf Demonstration   (Versammlungen) problemlos tragbar egal wo. In der Tasche, am Gürtel oder an den Kopf geklebt :-D
...also wenn man eins mitführt, dann doch wohl auch schnell greifbar. 

Sonst ergibt das doch keinen Sinn. 

(Benutzt man das Spray, dann ist der Vorsatz sowieso da. Ohne geht ja auch nicht. Oder fällt der Finger aus Versehen auf den Auslöser? Fahrlässiger Notstand? [emoji14]. Nein. Kein Notstand kein Pfefferspray.)


----------



## Norman Barsch (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hallo, ich habe schon eine ganze Weile im Board mitgelesen und möchte jetzt auch mal was zu der Situation schreiben.
 Ich heiße Norman Barsch (ja wirklich) und führe seit Jahren Deutsche Schäferhunde im IPO Sport.

 Zu der Situation: für jemanden der sich mit Hunden nicht auskennt, würde ich Raten erst einmal langsam auf einen gewissen Sicherheitsabstand zu gehen und etwas in die Hand zu nehmen, in das der Hund im Notfall beißen kann(großes stück Holz oder ähnliches, notfalls die Angel). Danach in einem lauten und bestimmenden Ton den Hund auffordern "abzuhauen", und damit gleichzeitig, den Hundebesitzer, auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. Das wird in den allermeisten Fällen schon reichen.
  Falls der Hund sich doch Aggressiv verhalten sollte, kann man dem Hund den Stock zum anbeißen, mit ausgestreckten Armen, "anbieten" (wird man zum Selbstschutz automatisch machen). Der  Hund wird in den ihm am nächst möglichen Kontaktpunkt beißen, in dem Falle der "angebotene" Stock.
 Danach darf man den angebotenen Gegenstand jedoch nicht loslassen, da ein wirklich aggressiver Hund sofort wieder auf die Person losgehen würde, sondern muss den Gegenstand so lange halten bis der Hundebesitzer kommt.
 Das werden aber nur die wenigsten Hunde machen, jedoch kann der "Laie" dies im Vorfeld nicht ausschließen.

 Wenn der Hund im Futtereimer frisst, würde ich niemanden Raten den Hund durch wegschuppsen oder ähnliches zu vertreiben, da manche Hunde auch ohne es vorher anzukündigen zubeißen, gerade wenn es um "ihr" Futter geht.
 Falls er den Haken fressen sollte, hat er eben Pech. Selbstschutz geht vor!!!

 viele Grüße Norman


----------



## Franz_16 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hallo Norman,
der Tipp mit dem Stock hört sich logisch an! Danke dafür!


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Gibt's eigentlich auch ne Form von akustischer Abwehr? Ne Hundepfeife oder sowas? Oder sowas wie elektronisch-hochfrequente Marderabwehr für den Dauerbetrieb, nur eben auf Hunde zugeschnitten?

Ich kenn mich mit Hunden gar nicht aus und hatte auch noch nie nen Draht zu denen - kann daher genau null einschätzen, ob ein Hund bloß verfressen oder sonstwas ist.

Und der "Näherungsgrund" ist mir wiederum komplett egal - wenn ich angelnd relaxen will, habe ich einfach keinerlei Bock auf Stress durch nicht erzogene "Besucher" (ob nun Hunde, Kinder oder sonstwas).

Sollen mir einfach allesamt möglichst weitflächig vom Hals bleiben - bin weder Futterspender für verfressene Hunde noch Pausenclown für gelangweilte Bälger. 

Hab in meiner knappen Freizeit deutlich Erbaulicheres zu tun - Abschalten beim Angeln, zum Beispiel. 

Insofern habe ich dann keinerlei Lust, mich auch nur ansatzweise mit den Erziehungsdefizit-Ergebnissen von anderen Leuten herumschlagen zu müssen.

Auch mit ein Grund, warum ich das BW-Nachtangelverbot zum Kotzen finde - denn bei Dunkelheit sind vier- wie zweibeinige Stresser vergleichsweise doch deutlich seltener zugange.

Vor etwa zwei Wochen war's jedoch ganz lustig:

Da führte ich abends spontan einen kleinen Neu-Bigbait-Lauftest ohne wirkliche Fangabsicht durch. 

Wollte einfach nur wissen, wie die Dinger abgehen - habe daher in kurzer Zeit einen Köderwechsel nach dem anderen vorgenommen (mache ich bei richtigem Angeln schon lange nicht mehr).

Was den Hund eines offenbar mental abwesenden Smartphone-Benutzers auf einer etwa 30 m entfernten Bank (der hatte das Handy schon beim Herlaufen dauerstarrend in der Hand und fiel dabei fast auf die Nase) zu ständigen Apportierversuchen animierte.

Dieses ansonsten offenbar harmlose Vieh (ich glaube, ein Irish Setter) war wirklich saudumm - der ist tatsächlich bei jedem (!!!) Wurf wild ins Wasser gesprungen und volle Kanne ziemlich weit raus (sowie natürlich vergeblich) in Richtung Ködereinschlagsstelle geschwommen.

Nach ca. 15 bis 20 Würfen war der dann konditionell so dermaßen platt, dass er nur noch laut vernehmbar schnaufend zu Herrchens Füßen rumgestrackt ist. Hat buchstäblich aus dem letzten Loch gepfiffen. 

Somit eine automatisch gewonnene Abnutzungsschlacht ohne Wüstigkeiten bzw. ohne jeglichen Schaden für alle Beteiligten.

Herrchen hat die ganze Action nicht wirklich interessiert - der hat weiterhin durchgängig auf sein Display geglotzt.

Da reiner Köder-Performance-Test, war mir das alles ganz egal (der Hund war ja ansonsten friedlich und näherte sich nur apportierwütig meinen rausgefeuerten Bigbaits, aber nicht mir persönlich) - bei richtigem Angeln hätte ich mir aber schleunigst nen anderen Platz gesucht.


----------



## Michael_05er (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Akustische Abwehrmöglichkeiten gibt es auch. Man kann sich ein Stück Edelstahlkette aus dem Baumarkt holen oder solche Trainings-Discs einpacken und im zweifelsfalle dem Hund vor die Nase werfen. Also nicht auf den Hund, sondern direkt daneben. Ziel ist, den Hund kräftig zu erschrecken, dabei aber in sicherem Abstand zu bleiben. Wenn man das z.B. gegen den Futtereimer ballert, wo der Hund gerade den Kopf reinsteckt, kriegt der einene Riesenschreck und macht erstmal einen Satz rückwärts. In Feld und Wiesen, also auf weichem Boden, geht eine gut schließende Blechdose mit Metallkugeln oder anderem Kram drin, die richtig laut scheppert, wahrscheinlich noch bessser.

Der Hund erschreckt sich und wird (hoffentlich) den Rückzug antreten. Wichtig ist eben der Abstand zum Hund, damit er eben nicht aus Angst oder Schreck zuschnappt, sondern genug Freiraum hat, um den Rückzug anzutreten.

Grüße,
Michael​


----------



## wusel345 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Eine 100%ige Antwort kann ich auch nicht geben, obwohl ich jahrelang ehrenamtlich im Tierheim tätig war. 

Ich handelte immer danach und tue es auch heute noch: den ersten Kontakt nimmt der Hund *zu mir* auf, während ich ihn mit ruhigen Worten anspreche. Auch beschnuppern darf er mich. Dass ich dabei keine Angst zeige ist klar. Merke ich dass der Hund ängstlich ist gehe ich in die Hocke auf Augenhöhe mit ihm. So wirke ich auf ihn erst mal nicht mehr riesig und bedrohlich. Dabei schaue ich ihm *nicht* fest in die Augen. Das mögen fremde Hund gar nicht, da es für sie auch bedrohlich wirkt. Hat man sich kennen gelernt und man mag sich darf man ihm auch in die Augen schauen. 
Manchmal wirken Leckerlis in Form von Frolic oder ein paar Bolies ware Wunder. Natürlich nur mit der Zustimmung des Hundehalters. 

Ich bin jetzt 66 und wurde noch nie von einem Hund angefallen, bedroht oder gebissen. Man nennt mich auch den Hundeverrückten und ich glaube, dass merken die Tiere.


----------



## grubenreiner (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Und manchmal, wenns dumm gehen soll, hilft auch einfach gar nix.
Mir hat im Wald vor einigen jahren ein Schäferhund unvermittelt in die Hand gebissen. Da war aber auch nichts zu machen. Hund war in der Nähe seiner Besitzer, sieht mich, rennt los, beißt mir in die Hand. Das war ne sache von nichtmal 5 Sekunden, da war nichts mit reagieren oder nachdenken. Lag aber einfach an den Besitzern und deren mißratenem Köter. Es stellte sich nämlich heraus dass dies bereits der zweite Fall dieser Art war, das Vieh aber wieder nicht angeleint oder sonstwie geschützt (Maulkorb). Der Hund musste dann auch den finalen Preis für das Unvermögen seiner Halter zahlen und sie meinen Verdienstausfall sowie Schmerzensgeld.

P.S. Ich muss noch dazu sagen dass ich eigentlich ein Hundefreund bin und nur ganz selten mal auf einen treffe mit dem ich mich nicht sofort verstehe bzw. zurecht komme.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Das Problem ist halt auch, wenn die Hundebesitzer dann einfach abhauen.

Wenn man mitten in der Pampa weitab von Polizei etc. angefallen wird und die Hundebesitzer einfach samt Fiffi die Biege machen (bzw. weit und breit nicht zu sehen sind) - wie will man die dann anzeigen?

Die werden einem sicherlich nicht Namen, Anschrift etc. geben (sofern sie sich überhaupt blicken lassen). Bis da die Cops eintreffen, sind die doch schon längst über alle Berge.

Und je nach Verletzungsgrad kann man da auch nicht einfach hinterher, da hat man dann deutlich Wichtigeres zu tun. 

Und kann ohnehin auf erneuten Kontakt mit dem Vieh dankend verzichten.

Mir ist z. B. beim Radfahren im Dunklen schon ein ziemlich großer freilaufender Hund unter Begleitung von abgesonderten Aggro-Geräuschen voll ins Vorderrad gerannt. Zum Glück hats mich nicht hingeschlagen, konnte grade noch abfangen. Bike blieb auch heile.

Die unvermittelt aus dem Dunklen auftauchende Besitzerin pampte mich dann an, ich sei da doch selber schuld - ich soll gefälligst das Licht ausmachen, da würde der Hund halt drauf abgehen. 

Die versuchte, den offenbar kaum gehorchenden Hund dann anzuleinen - nachdem sie dies nur mit allergrößter Mühe geschafft hatte, wurde sie vom Hund quasi durch die Gegend gezogen. 

Und hat sich dann einfach verzogen - ob ich was abbekommen habe, hat die null interessiert. Hat nicht gefragt, sondern nur rumgemosert, mir die Schuld zugeschoben und ist dann einfach verschwunden.

Aha - ich soll also unbeleuchtet im Stockfinsteren radeln, weil die ihr Vieh nicht unter Kontrolle hat und offenbar auch nicht mal genug Kraft, den zu halten?

Von solchen Leuten erwarte ich im Bissfall dann nicht unbedingt Kooperation und/oder Einsicht und/oder Hilfe...

Habe dann auf weitere Maßnahmen verzichtet, da zum Glück ja kein Schaden entstanden ist. Der Schreck hat mir aber schon voll gereicht. 

Das Reinrennen ging so schnell, da hätte ich weder ausweichen noch sonstwas unternehmen können. Habe den Hund auf der stockdunklen Wiese neben dem Weg auch vorab weder gesehen noch gehört. 

Pfefferspray etc. hätte da gar nix genützt (wie auch mit den Händen am Fahrradlenker). Beim Angeln habe ich aber Pfefferspray dabei - da hat man zumindest theoretisch noch etwas mehr Zeit zum Zielen.

Ich habe per se nix gegen Hunde (ich kann mit denen halt allgemein nur nix anfangen), aber eines ist klar, wenn im Notfall nix anderes mehr geht:

Was mich angreift und killen will, wird nach (dann hoffentlich noch verbleibender) Möglichkeit von mir gekillt - kompromisslos und egal wie.


----------



## Schlacko (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ich wäre dafür das Leute die sich einen Hund kaufen dazu verpflichtet werden eine Hundeschule zu besuchen. Meine Erfahrung sind, das mind. 70% der Hunde, wenn es darauf ankommt nicht hören. Am schlimmsten ist die Ignoranz und Arroganz zahlreicher Hundebesitzer. Hauptsache der Hund hat Spaß auf Kosten anderer, und man setzt sich über Bestimmungen hinweg. Wenn man mal was sagt, werden die Leute auch noch Aggro.Ich habe immer mein Gas am Gürtel. Und im Zweifel gibt es Saures. Leider ist der Hund dann der leid tragende, was eigentlich unfair ist da er nicht erzogen wurde. Normalerweise sollte Besitzer was auf die 12 bekommen.


----------



## grubenreiner (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt auch, wenn die Hundebesitzer dann einfach abhauen.
> 
> Wenn man mitten in der Pampa weitab von Polizei etc. angefallen wird und die Hundebesitzer einfach samt Fiffi die Biege machen (bzw. weit und breit nicht zu sehen sind) - wie will man die dann anzeigen?
> 
> Die werden einem sicherlich nicht Namen, Anschrift etc. geben (sofern sie sich überhaupt blicken lassen). Bis da die Cops eintreffen, sind die doch schon längst über alle Berge.



Absolut richtig. War auch in meinem Fall so, die beiden behaupten es nicht bemerkt zu haben, ich sage sie haben es ignoriert oder bewußt weggesehen. In jedem Fall konnte ich nur dank der Autonummer (ich kenn mich dort besser aus und wußte wo der einzig mögliche Parkplatz ist) heraus finden gegen wenn ich anzeige stellen mußte um die finanziellen Schäden ausgeglichen zu bekommen. Hatte ihnen sogar erst noch eine inoffizielle Lösung vorgeschlagen damit der Hund nicht unbedingt die Todespritze bekommen muss, da darauf aber nicht reagiert wurde mußte ich eben den offiziellen Weg gehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hallo,

Gottseidank ist es so, daß die meisen Bisse eigentlich nur Drohbisse sind und trotzdem kommen sie oft sehr schnell und unvermittelt, so daß man mit dem Pfefferspray nur eine Chance hätte, wenn man es schon in der Hand hat. Aber auch ein sogenannter Drohbiss in die Hand oder in den Oberschenkel kann sehr unangenehm sein.
Srartet der Hund einen richtigen Angriff, was sehr selten ist, dann wird es richtig übel, wenn es nicht gerade eine kleine Rasse ist.
Gegen einen richtig angreifenden Schäferhund z. B, hat ein erwachsener Mann kaum eine Chance. Möge jeder davon verschont bleiben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## GandRalf (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Schlacko schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür das Leute die sich einen Hund kaufen dazu verpflichtet werden eine Hundeschule zu besuchen. Meine Erfahrung sind, das mind. 70% der Hunde, wenn es darauf ankommt nicht hören. Am schlimmsten ist die Ignoranz und Arroganz zahlreicher Hundebesitzer. Hauptsache der Hund hat Spaß auf Kosten anderer, und man setzt sich über Bestimmungen hinweg. Wenn man mal was sagt, werden die Leute auch noch Aggro.Ich habe immer mein Gas am Gürtel. Und im Zweifel gibt es Saures. Leider ist der Hund dann der leid tragende, was eigentlich unfair ist da er nicht erzogen wurde. Normalerweise sollte Besitzer was auf die 12 bekommen.



Gibt es bei uns in Nds seit einigen Jahren. (Hundeführerschein) Ebenso die Verpflichtung Hunde in ein zentrales Hunderegister zu melden.

Aber:

Erstens gilt die Verpflichtung zum "Hundeführerschein" nur für Halter die nach einem best. Datum -ich weiß nicht mehr genau welches- ihren "Ersthund" anmelden.
Das heißt Oma Trude, die seit Jahren ihre Fußhupe ohne Erziehung besessen hat, braucht möglicherweise diesen Nachweis nicht mehr zu führen und darf jeden Hund ohne Kenntnisnachweis führen.

-Das ist jetzt nur ein überspitztes Beispiel!#h

Und wie viele Hunde sind nicht entsprechend gemeldet? 
Ich habe genau 1x nach der Einführung eine Kontrolle mit Auslesen des Chips gehabt.

Aber hier sieht man, dass solche Sachen immer auf die Mitarbeit und den guten Willen der Halter aufbauen.

Ich hätte mir niemals, ohne Hundeschule und entsprechende Hilfe, die Erziehung meines 40kilo Mixes zugetraut. Und selbst jetzt gibt es immer noch mal Situationen in denen man plötzlich einen agressiven Kläffer an der Leine hat. -Nicht gegen Menschen, sondern einfach gegen andere Hunde, die klar sagen: "Deine Nase gefällt mir nicht". -Menschen können sich da verstellen. Hunde tun das nicht!

Eine pauschale Empfehlung zur Eingangsfrage kann ich auch nicht geben, aber ein ruhiges und bestimmtes Auftreten gegenüber dem Hund ist schon mal die erste Maßnahme. Danach kann man nur noch auf die Reaktionen individuell eingehen. 
Ein Hundehalter der seinen Hund -und sei er noch so freundlich- einfach so weit ausser Reichweite laufen lässt, sollte sich wirklich etwas Gedanken machen.


----------



## gründler (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist,Schnauze von unten packen,Daumen nehmen und dem Hund volles Programm auf die Zunge drücken.Ich weiß jetzt kommen gleich die ganzen die mir sagen wie das im Kampf gehen soll.Als jemand der 20 J. Hunde Ausbildung mitmachen musste,weiß ich das es manchmal zwar schwer ist wenn mann gebissen wird.aber es geht wenn man will.

Also wenn es möglich ist die Zunge im Gaumen volles Rohr nach unten drücken und festhalten.

Der Hund wird in der regel sofort aufhören mit beißen.

Wer einen Hund zuhause hat kann das ja mal testen und gucken wie er so reagiert in der regel ergibt er sich sofort und wird unterwürfig.
#h


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Schnelle Hilfe reduziert sich wieder auf Pfefferspray und Baseballschläger.


----------



## Case (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ich weiß nicht, obs schon geschrieben wurde. Ein aufgeklappter Kescher ist sehr wirksam gegen aggresiv daherkommende Hunde. Man hat eine gute Distanz, und die Hunde fürchten sich davor.

Aber beim größten Teil der Hunde streck ich die Hand vor und lass schnuppern. Ist eigentlich eine sichere Art die nächste Begegnung freundlich zu haben. 

Case


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ui, da könnte mein 80er-Hammerkopf mit 3-m-Stiel ja noch zu anderen Zwecken gut sein.

Zumal man mit dessen Griffende theoretisch einen Grizzly erschlagen könnte :q


----------



## Schleifer (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

.... hierbei gibt es keine allgemeingültige Verhaltensweise!
Die einzige Empfehlung ist, sich neutral zu verhalten, denn man weiß nicht, in welchem Triebbereich und mit welcher Aggression der Hund sich nähert. In der Regel sind es "Hausfrauen-Hunde", welche selbst mehr Angst als Vaterlandsliebe haben und selbst mehr aus Unsicherheit agieren und je nach Verhalten reagieren.
Lustig finde ich echt den Tipp in den Gaumen zu greifen ..... . Ich weiß nicht, ob der Tippgeber wirklich mal gesehen hat, wie es aussieht, wenn ein Hund wirklich beißen will (also keine DSH Schönheitsscherbe oder ein Dobi mit mehr Angst, als sonstwas). Wie er da seine Hand reinbringen will, den Schmerz mal aussenvor, entzieht sich allem, was ich so über Gebrauchshunde kenne.
Wer einmal gesehen hat, wie es aussieht, wenn ein Hund wehtun will, der weiß wovon ich rede, wenn zB. Straftäter von gut 1,90 m Größe unter Einfluss von Alkohol in nicht ansprechbarem Aggressionsverhalten beim Einsatz des Diensthundes alle Waffen fallen lassen und einnässen, also nicht mal mehr in der Lage sind irgendeine Aktion zu machen, weiss wovon ich rede.
Ein Hund im defensiv aggressiven Verhalten, ebenso im offensiv aggressiven Verhalten (dann ohnehin gute Nacht) lässt sich nicht stoppen, Schmerzzufügung wird hier kontraproduktiv wirken.
Bleibt einfach neutral und hofft, dass der Besitzer schnell auftaucht und den zumeist harmlosen Fiffi zurückpfeift.
Wenn wirklich einer kommt, der es wissen will (passiert eher nicht), macht Euch lieber Gedanken, wie ihr aus der Situation rauskommen könnt oder um Schadenminimierung.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hallo Schleifer,

wie Du richtig schreibst: "Dann onehin gute Nacht". Der Hund ist uns Menschen an Reaktionsvermögen und Refelexen haushoch überlegen, wenn da einer wirklich ernst macht wirds bitter. Wenn man mal z.B. zwei starken Rüden beim Raufen zugesehen hat, kann man sehen, was da abgeht. Aber wie gesagt handelt es sich bei "Hundeangriffen" meist nur um Drohbisse, die sind zwar auch schmerzhaft aber kein Vergleich mit dem was der Hund wirklich könnte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Polarfuchs (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Schnelle Hilfe reduziert sich wieder auf Pfefferspray und Baseballschläger.




Vergiss es- zumindest bei den kastrierten Sprays, die du hier lagal kaufen kannst...:q


----------



## gründler (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Schleifer schrieb:


> .... hierbei gibt es keine allgemeingültige Verhaltensweise!
> D
> Lustig finde ich echt den Tipp in den Gaumen zu greifen ..... . Ich weiß nicht, ob der Tippgeber wirklich mal gesehen hat, wie es aussieht, wenn ein Hund wirklich beißen will (also keine DSH Schönheitsscherbe oder ein Dobi mit mehr Angst, als sonstwas). Wie er da seine Hand reinbringen will, den Schmerz mal aussenvor, entzieht sich allem, was ich so über Gebrauchshunde kenne.
> .



Es muss ja keiner machen,ich habe etliche Verbissene beißende Hunde so getrennt oder auf'n Boden gebracht.

Wenn der Daumen sitzt wird der ganz schnell artig,aber ich weiß das dieses nicht jeder bringt und kann.Ich musste zu Lebzeiten meines alten Herrn 20 J.Zucht und Ausbildung nicht immer ganz freiwillig über mich ergehen lassen inkl.Prüfungen.

Und es mag nicht bei jedem Durchgeknallten Kampfhund gehen,aber wenn du weißt wie und vorn vorne packst klappt das in der Regel auch mit allen Hunden,habe das oft genug machen müssen wenn auch nicht immer gern.

Das nannte man damals "Alte Schule" und ist nicht auf meinen Mist gewachsen.

Und wenn ich gesagt habe mach doch selber,hab ich nen paar in die fresse bekommen und gehört hoffentlich bist du bald da und packst ihn.War ne andere Zeit und ist schon bißchen her. 

| Wavey:


----------



## jkc (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ui, da könnte mein 80er-Hammerkopf mit 3-m-Stiel ja noch zu anderen Zwecken gut sein.
> 
> Zumal man mit dessen Griffende theoretisch einen Grizzly erschlagen könnte :q



:q hatte die letzten Beiträge von unten zu lesen angefangen und musste jetzt richtig lange überlegen welche böse, fiese, verbotene Waffe Du wohl meinst...

Aber klar, 3m Bärentöter mit Hammerkopf|smash:
habe ich sogar selber zwei Stück von. 

Die gehen schon.

Grüße JK


----------



## honeybee (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Wir hatten in Rumänien immer wieder unfreiwilligen Kontakt mit Hunden. Meist waren sie zu zweit oder eben mehr.

Sie waren alle neugierig....hielten aber meist etwas Abstand oder ließen sich auf ein leises schhhhhhh und langsames darauf zu gehen zum weggehen bewegen.

Einzig mit den Herdenschutzhunden war nicht gut Kirschen essen. Die nahmen ihren Job sehr ernst und kamen auch aus weiter Distanz um einen zu verjagen...was auch funktionierte, denn mit 3 oder mehrlich leicht angesäuerten Exemplaren dieser Gattung wollte keiner von uns Bekanntschaft machen


----------



## Schleifer (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

..... jetzt weiß ich was Du meinst "Gründler" ...... klar kann man verbissene Hunde mit Schnauzengriff o.ä. trennen, aber der Unterschied liegt hier in der Tatsache, dass der Hund entweder in einem Artgenossen oder in der Schutzkleidung (hetzarm) eingebissen hat und hier seinen Druck entlädt.
Dabei ist es relativ gefahrlos so eine Technik anzuwenden.
Aber davon spreche ich nicht, denn wenn ich zum Angeln gehe, habe ich meinen Schutzanzug und meine Helferausrüstung "ausnahmsweise" nicht an und wenn ich dann gebissen würde, dann wäre es ungeschützt in die Extremitäten und wie ich schon schrieb, wenn Dich einer richtig beißt, gehst Du in die Knie und dann ist nix mit Griff in die Schnauze. Ich hatte einmal einen DSH durch die heutige dünne Schutzjacke im Rücken hängen (weil er den Anbiss im Arm nicht bekommen hatte) und obgleich er mich nicht richtig hatte, war der Schmerz abartig und ich war heilfroh, als der Hundeführer das Teil wieder aus mir rausgetrennt hatte, zurück blieb eine 8 cm lange Narbe, obwohl er mich nicht richtig hatte. Vor ca. Einem halben Jahr war ich zugegen, als ein Malinois ohne ersichtlichen Grund in der Unterordnung plötzlich gegen seinen Hundeführer ging. Anbiss in den Unterarm, voll, fest, tief bis auf die Knochen, hat der 30kg Mali den 100kg Mann in kürzester Zeit auf den Boden gezogen und je mehr Einwirkung von außen kam, umso schlimmer wurde der Hund.
So Späße wie von Dir beschrieben sind mutig, kann man machen, wenn der Hund bereits irgendwo drinhängt, aber wenn er Dich richtig hat und zudrückt, dann will ich sehen, wie das funktionieren soll.
Laos hat es gut beschrieben, man kann sich bewaffnen wie man will, wenn der Hund loslegen würde, ist der Mensch zweiter Sieger, vorausgesetzt es ist ein Hund.
Unsere Diensthabenden Behörden schicken ihre Hunde in Einsätze gegen bewaffnete (zumeist Hieb- und Stichwaffen) Straftäter und die verrichten Ihre Arbeit zumeist sauber und wirkungsvoll, aber nur aus einem Grund: Die beissen richtig zu und dann geht bei den Menschen nix mehr.
Die wenigen Fälle, in denen Straftäter den Hund noch erstechen können, liegt meist zugrunde, dass der Hund nicht wirkungsvoll greifen konnte. Greift er wirkungsvoll war's das. Und das sind die normalen Diensthunde, dann gibt es noch spezielle Zugriffshunde..... .
Solltest du mir jetzt erzählen, dass die Hunde jeweils in Dich verbissen waren, als Du den Griff angewendet hast, dann stelle bitte Bilder Deiner Arme ein, das möchte ich dann gerne sehen..... .


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Wenn man hierl mit zählt wieviele Leute Pfefferspray beim Angeln dabei haben, versteht man endlich was mit dem Begriff "German Angst" wohl gemeint sein könnte |uhoh:.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Den Tipp mit dem Kescher als Abstandshalter zwischen Hund und Angler halte ich persönlich für den besten unter vielen hier, die ich gelesen habe...

Gerade für hundeunerfahrenere Angler..

Dass das weder alle Situationen, alle Hundecharakter, Hunderassen oder alle bescheuerten Halter und deren Verhalten abdecken kann, sollte jedem klar sein.

Aber das dürfte in einem Großteil der Fälle die Situation soweit für die Zeit entschärfen können, bis auch ein entfernterer Halter seinen Hund wieder unter Kontrolle bringt.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Den Tipp mit dem Kescher als Abstandshalter zwischen Hund und Angler halte ich persönlich für den besten unter vielen hier, die ich gelesen habe...
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## davman (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Leute lasst doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Die Hunde sind keine Diensthunde, weil diese erzogen sind. Auch sind sie höchst selten aggressiv.  Warum geben einige hier Tips, bei denen man genau weiß,  dass da leider null Ahnung von Hunden dabei ist. Und warum geben hier Diensthundeführer völlig sinnbefreite Tips zum Umgang einer solchen Situation.  Ich vermute einfach mal, dass das keine sind und nur irgendwann mal was gehört haben. Die meisten Hunde kennen es von zu hause,  dass der Halter laut den Hund "anschnauzt". Hund macht was falsch und Herr brüllt los. Nehmt das als Grundlage und sprecht den Hund deutlich  (laut und bestimmt) an und zeigt ihm den Weg weg von euch. Nicht wedeln mit dem Arm, nur die Richtung.  Das hilft meistens. Hilft es nicht, bringt einen kescher zwischen euch. Und jetzt nochmal zu den Haltern. Ein Hund sollte jederzeit ansprechbar und vor allem abrufbar sein. Ist er das nicht, kommt er an die Leine.  So einfach sind die Regeln. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carsten_ (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Die ganzen Kommentare von wegen Langstielhammer, das ganz harte Pfefferspray, langes Filetiermesser #d. 
 Ich glaube ich stehe im Wald, dazu lieber kein Kommentar von mir.
Gott sei dank waren auch ordentliche Vorschläge dabei!
Hier noch einer:

*Mein eigener* Hund hält meinen Platz für mich sauber, der lässt keinen anderen Hund an unsere Angelstelle :g


Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> *Mein eigener* Hund hält meinen Platz für mich sauber, der lässt keinen anderen Hund an unsere Angelstelle :g


Auch cool! 
|supergri


----------



## Carsten_ (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

dazu muss ich erwähnen dass er keine Schwimmer ist, mal mit Füsschen ins Wasser und trinken ja, weiter nicht. Also keine Gefahr für den Fangerfolg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Wenn ich angeln geh, nehme ich immer ein blutiges Steak mit, und wenn dann ein wilder Hund kommt werfe ich es ihm hin, in der Hoffnung das ich nicht so lange leiden muss, wenn er mich anfällt.

Pfefferspray taugt wenig, wenn ein Hund in Rage ist, konnte ich schon mehrfach beobachten, hat aber doch auch nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, wenn ein Hund vorbei kommt und mal freundlich hallo sagt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Wir alle sind offenbar umgeben von durchgeknallten, blutrünstigen Bestien. Es verwundert nur, dass man nicht jedes Wochenende in den Medien über von Hunden gerissene Angler berichtet.#d

Franz, hier gab es genau zwei gute Tips.

Den hier will ich noch verfeinern:



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Akustische Abwehrmöglichkeiten gibt es auch. Man kann sich ein Stück Edelstahlkette aus dem Baumarkt holen oder solche Trainings-Discs einpacken und im zweifelsfalle dem Hund vor die Nase werfen. Also nicht auf den Hund, sondern direkt daneben. Ziel ist, den Hund kräftig zu erschrecken, dabei aber in sicherem Abstand zu bleiben. ​



Statt der Kette nimmst Du eine normale 0,5Liter PET-Flasche. Die füllst Du bis zur Hälfte mit Kronkorken auf (Die Gewinnung der Kronkorken hat zudem einen hohen Spassfaktor|supergri). Fertig ist die beste Hundeabwehr"waffe" der Welt, die zudem kaum was wiegt. Wirft man die dem Hundchen vor die Füße, möglichst ohne zuvor damit herumzufuhrwerken und am besten wenn der Hund nicht auf Dich achtet, und ruft dabei laut " Weg, Hau ab oder sowas", hauen 99,9 % aller Gassiköter sofort ab. Dabei ist der Schreckmoment entscheidend. Hast bestimmt Bekannte oder Freunde mit Hund, frag mal ob Du das ausprobieren kannst.

Für wirklich angreifende Hunde, falls Du überhaupt mal auf einen treffen solltest, ist der Rat mit dem quer gehaltenen Stock oder einer sonstigen Ersatzbeißstelle der richtigste.


----------



## Andal (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Man könnte ja auch am Angelplatz etwas Ordnung halten und Essen, Futter und Köder nicht offen und gleichmäßig in der Landschaft verteilt herumstehen lassen. Wenn man so schaut, was manche für einen Saustall beisammen haben, dann muss man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn der Zamperl denkt, hier ist eh schon alles wurscht, da kann ich mich aufführen...!


----------



## Jose (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

ich komm mal wieder auf den hund.

ich hab an der sieg gesessen, unten am steilufer. ganz still.
dann ein tiefes, sehr tiefes grollen hinter mir, über mir.
ich dreh mich rum und schau recht beeindruckt auf einen riesigen doggenkopf über mir. bin langsam aufgestanden (nach dem metz in de täsch nestelnd). aufgerichtet  waren wir fast aug in aug, mit 'nem meterchen distanz, tiefes grollen in der luft. ich hab nix gemacht, weil ich nix machen konnte außer fast inne hose. 
ist eine ewigkeit später abgezogen, zum etwas entfernten herrchen, wie vorsichtigstes hinterheräugen ergab.

war gefährlich, hätte beinahe einen toten gegeben.
ein "dertutdochnix"-herrchen.

wie war der alte witz: "wo hat der hund sein arxxxloch?" "am ende der leine".
halte ich für eine korrekte beschreibung.

ps: mit katzen hatte ich noch nie ärger :m


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kurz Offtopic:
> Ein Rauhaardackel in Größe eines Deutsch Drahthaar - das wär mein Hund ..
> Dackel sind einfach klasse, auch und gerade zum Jagen..
> Offftopic aus



Alles unter 50 kg ist für mich Spielerei :m


----------



## feko (28. August 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Problem sind seltenst die Hunde -  meist sind Herrchen und Frauchen das Problem....
> 
> Nen Hund so ausser Einwirkungsreichweite frei laufen lassen, dass der sich an Franz ranmachen kann wie beschrieben, geht schon mal gar nicht.
> 
> ...




saßen wir an einem Gewässer in einem Naheholungsgebiet.
auf einmal tut es einen Schlag neben uns und so n redriver ist genau neben unserem Platz ins Wasser gesprungen.
Frauchen war 20 m weg,und wir gleich   *hey,das muß jetzt aber nicht sein*

Da  ist die Frau dann abgegangen....,*angeln aber auch nich!!!*
Und als wir konterten das hier Leinenzwang herrscht,und sie sich bitte dran halten möge,ist sie schimpfend weitergewackelt.


Bei so Herrchen,Frauchen braucht man sich über die verzogenen Köter nicht wundern.


----------



## thanatos (2. September 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

naja Hundebesuche sind im Moment meist nicht angenehm
 aber im nachhinein auch oft ganz lustig ,z.B. 12 junge Zwergschnauzer -es war nicht zu verhindern das sie alles textile ,Lappen ,Hut und Jacke durch die Gegend gezottelt haben war nicht schön aber lustig .:q
 Bedroht habe ich mich nie gefühlt auch nicht bei großen Hunden aber das Messer war dann schon in der Hand  

 Ps.an alle Dackelfans -Dackel sind keine Hunde sondern Persönlichkeiten und wer möchte das er kommt wenn man ruft sollte wenigsten drei haben #6-dann kommt vielleicht einer:q:q


----------



## RuhrPur (2. September 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hatte bisher nur 1 Erlebnis wo ein Hund an meine Sachen wollte. Hatte noch Frolic in der Verpackung draußen liegen und der Hund fand es wohl unwiderstehlich. Bis ich den Hund wegscheuchen konnte, hat er schon paar Stücke gierig runtergeschlungen. Was ja nicht schlimm war, denn die waren noch gut. Das sehr sehr sehr sehr nette Frauchen kam aber auch schon mit zügigen Schritt angelaufen und hat ihren Hund ausgeschimpft. Hab ihr dann in einem netten Ton gesagt, das der Hund dafür nix kann sondern eher sie selbst. Entweder hab ich mein Hund im Griff und der hört auf jeden Pips den ich von mir gebe oder ich muss einfach der Anleinpflicht folge leisten. Hab ihr auch erzählt was hätte passieren können etc. pp. Das hat sie sehr nett aufgenommen und ich hab ihr noch paar Frolic mit auf den weg gegeben.

 Leider ist es oft so, (zumindest bei mir) das Hundebesitzer faul sind. Sie haben eine Stelle am Wasser gefunden, wo ihre Hunde immer und ich meine wirklich IMMER schwimmen gehen. Jetzt sitzt man/n da nun mal ein Abend dort und will in Ruhe angeln, da sind die meisten Hundebesitzer genervt weil sie mit ihrem Hund 50m oder 100m weiter laufen müssen, bis zur nächsten Stelle wo der Hund ins Wasser kann. Das gab schon viele Diskussionen und viel Uneinsichtigkeit von den Herrchen und Frauchen.
 Wohl gemerkt, das überall Anleinpflicht herrscht #d


----------



## ernie1973 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ok - als "selber-Hundehalter" habe ich den Vorteil, dass außer am Forellenteich mein Hund immer mit zum Angeln kommt - der "blockt" alles an anderen Hunden weg, bevor sie an mein Zeug kommen.

Unkastrierter belg. Schäferhund - bei großen freilaufenden Rüden kann das schonmal spannend werden, wenn meiner meint, meinen Sohn, meine Frau oder mich beschützen zu müssen - aber hey - meistenorts gilt der Leinenzwang und dann haben Hund & Halter des Eindringlings halt´ leider mal Pech, wenn der andere Hund frei läuft und sich ne Packung abholt.

Das nützt Dir jedoch bei Deiner Frage nix.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich Haken, Futter etc. schon halbwegs sicher verstauen, um Schäden zu vermeiden - aber der Fehler liegt klar beim Hundehalter - selbst in Gebieten OHNE Leinenzwang hat man als vernünftiger Halter stets dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass der Hund kontrollierbar ist und bleibt - dazu gehört nach meiner Ansicht, dass der Hund stets so im Auge behalten wird, dass er keine anderen Menschen belästigt.
Es gibt genügend Menschen, die echt richtig Angst vor Hunden haben und darauf HAT MAN als Hundehalter schon Rücksicht zu nehmen.

Daher hätte ich den Halter auch rangepfiffen und auf die Gefahr seines Verhaltens hingewiesen - sonst ändert sich nämlich nix und vielleicht frißt der arme Hund beim nä. Mal wirklich einen Angelhaken - das will ja keiner.

Ich weise bei solchen "Besuchen" stets den Halter darauf hin, das beköderte Haken frei rumliegen - das hilft und wirkt präventiv - gerade, wenn dort wo man angelt eigentlich Leinenzwang herrscht.

Zu den Tipss der Vorredner kann ich nicht viel hinzufügen - aufstehen - Hund laut ansprechen und ggf. mit Wasser spritzen & verschrecken.

Stock hinhalten, um bei Aggression reinbeißen zu lassen, oder via Spieltrieb von anderen Dingen abzulenken klappt oft ganz gut.

Bei "böseren" Hunden, die zu Besuch kommen, kann man auch zum Pfefferspray greifen, was zur Tierabwehr zugelassen ist - besser Pfeffer, als ein verschluckter Haken, oder ein Hundebiß.

Das sollte auch einem doofen Halter einleuchten, der bei Pfeffer-Einsatz sicher motzt und mit der Polizei droht, aber ein Hund mit brennenden Augen ist im Ergebnis besser, als ein verschluckter Haken, oder ein gebissener Angler.

Das können Ultra-Tierfreunde jetzt anders sehen - aber ich sehe es auch als Hundefreund genau so!

....und auch um Gefahr von Futter, Tackle & sonstigem Eigentum abzuwenden ist der Pfeffereinsatz vertretbar, wenn der Halter seinen Hund nicht unter Kontrolle hat - man muss auch nicht abwarten, ob der wirklich Hund "nix tut".

Fakt ist, dass der Halter seinen Pflichten nicht nachkommt - sonst würde so eine Situation wie im Eingangspost garnicht erst entstehen können.

Mein Hund läuft auch oft frei - aber er ist stets abrufbar und ich halte ihn so unter Kontrolle, dass ich solche Situationen vermeide.

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Gone Fishing (18. September 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Mich stören meist die Hundebesitzer.

Hund kommt, frisst Futtereimer leer. Zum Glück sind keine Haken drin. Ich möchte mit einem Hund nicht um seine Beute/Nahrung kämpfen.
Besitzer kommt später. Hund noch am fressen.
Besitzer: "Da kann man nichts machen. Der ist einfach so".

Meistens aber:
Einer oder mehrere Hunde kommen spielend oder rum schnüffelnd vorbei und  verwüsten den Platz, kippen meinen Angelkasten um, schmeißen die Ruten  um, wenn sie irgendwo hängen bleiben, etc. Manchmal werden Sachen beschädigt.
"Rufen Sie die Hunde zurück" - Keine Reaktion. Besitzer sind meist sowieso nicht zu sehen, oder "Gehört Ihnen er Platz etwa...".

Diejenigen, die Stöckchen absichtlich am Platz ins Wasser werfen "das ist seine Lieblingsstelle..." will ich gar nicht erwähnen.

Zu ca. 70-90% habe ich Hundebesitzer als egoistisch und ignorant kennengelernt.
Niemals habe ich einen der Lieblinge am Halsband ins Wasser geschleudert. Die können nichts für Ihre Eigentümer.

Zum Glück bin ich meist nicht ansitzend unterwegs.

Wie wäre denn  eine rechtskonforme Vorgehensweise um einen möglichen Schaden ersetzt zu bekommen?
Hunde lassen sich ab einer bestimmten Größe schwer festhalten. Hundebesitzer gehen einfach weiter oder werden überhaupt nicht gefunden.
Seinen Platz kann man schlecht alleine lassen.




RuhrPur schrieb:


> Das gab schon viele Diskussionen und viel Uneinsichtigkeit von den Herrchen und Frauchen.
> Wohl gemerkt, das überall Anleinpflicht herrscht #d



Wo soll es an der Ruhr denn eine Anleinpflicht geben?
Meines Wissens müssen Hundebesitzer lediglich dafür sorgen, dass ihre Hunde auf dem Weg bleiben.
Dies gilt sogar für Natur- und Landschaftsschutzgebiete, wo ich schon erlebt habe, dass ein frei laufender Hund eine junge Wasservogelfamilie nach der Brutzeit in wenigen Sekunden getötet hat.

https://www.muelheim-ruhr.de/cms/freilaufflaechen_fuer_hunde.html


----------



## Andal (18. September 2016)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

#r|good:#r

So und nur so! #6


----------



## Hafenschlick (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ich hatte als Lenkdrachenflieger sehr viel Kontakt zu Hunden. 

Dabei ist uns aufgefallen dass es auch wetterabhängig ist wie die Hunde drauf sind   ;-)

Bei  schlechtem Wetter sind die engagierten Hundehalter unterwegs, die haben  ihren Hund im Griff und er reagiert nicht auf jede Auffälligkeit am  Rand, kennt das Gebiet und sieht häufig fremde Menschen .... ist an vieles gewöhnt und reagiert sehr entspannt.

Bei  gutem Wetter sind die Idioten unterwegs, also nicht die idiotischen  Hunde, sondern die idiotischen Halter mit ihren unerzogenen und Hunden,  haben nicht den geringsten Einfluss auf den Hund, kennen die Regeln  nicht, die Hunde sind aufdringlich und panisch und pink.... überall hin, da ist  jede Drachentasche und Angeltasche in Gefahr feucht zu werden. 
Wenn man sie zurechtweist werden die gern agressiv, die Hunde bellen und drohen, die Halter gehen richtig ab wenn man sie fragt ob sie betrunken sind  ;-) oder nichts von Hunden verstehen. 

Auch ein guter Freund, der als sehr entspannt bekannt ist, musste beim Drachenfliegen sein Fahrrad zwischen sich und einen Hund bringen weil der Hund total ausrastete, das zeigte uns dass es eher nicht an uns liegt wenn ein Hund ausrastet, auch seine entspannte Art hatte keinen Einfluss auf den Hund.

Ausserhalb solcher besonderen Gegebenheiten kenne ich Hunde allerdings eher als angenehm, immer wieder gibt es sehr positive und häufig auch sehr lustige Situationen, Schäferhündin rennt direkt auf ein Kind zu, kurz vor dem Herzkasper stellt sich die Hündin vor das Kind und bettelt regelrecht um Streicheleinheiten. Nicht die beste Reaktion des Hundes, aber schlussendlich noch ungefährlich, auch das Kind hat dann irgendwann mit gelacht.

Oder Hund rennt auf mich zu, wufft sogar noch kurz, sieht mir direkt in die Augen, dachte schon das muss jetzt nicht sein, stellte sich dann aber auf meinen Fuss, lehnte die Schulter an mein Knie - deutlicher Hinweis *genau hier an Schulter und Rücken streicheln*  .... ;-)  


Wenn sich keine wirklich besondere Situation ergibt, viele Menschen und besondere Umgebungen stressen ungewöhnte Tiere, dann hilft es einfach entspannt zu bleiben, das überträgt sich auf die Tiere. 

Futter sichern und ein Leckerli bereit halten. 

Grüsse von Andreas


----------



## Tweak (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Habe keine Erfahrung damit weil ich selbst einen (lieben) Hund habe aber vielleicht ist das ja was...#h 

https://www.real.de/product/3043574...OQ86Fhksg8OGhcRZxCyyDZQ0xnYDgWrcaAn0CEALw_wcB

https://www.weidezaun.info/voss-son...iervertreiber-katzenschreck-hundeschreck.html


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Alles Bullshit, am besten ruhig bleiben und beiläufig ein zwei Halibutpellets oder Fischmehlboilies rüberwachsen lassen. Instant  love! Und die allermeisten Hunde lassen sich durch eine klare Ansage (NEIN!!! und nicht, wie oft gebraucht, "nein?") In die Schranken weisen. Da braucht man keine Zäune oder sonstigen Firlefanz


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hi!
Auch wenn manchmal ein Hundekontakt etwas unerfreulich ablaufen mag; Messer oder Gaspistole sind der falsche Weg.
Wenn jemand meinen Hund mit ner Gaspistole beschießt, oder gar mit nem Messer ritzt, hört jeglicher Spaß auf und der Täter landet garantiert im Karankenhaus. Und zwar völlig unabhängig von sozialem Status oder Statur. Die anschließenden Rechtsstreitigkeiten sollen meinen Anwalt ruhig erfreuen - ich kann gönnen.. .
Jeder Hund kann mal ausbüchsen und etwas trouble machen - da hilft Leckerli und bestimmtes Auftreten, aber ganz sicher keine Gewalt, denn womöglich lernt man dann im Anschluß wirklich was Gewalt bedeutet.
Einige Hundhalter in meinem Bekanntenkreis sind da völlig humorlos, wie ich im übrigen auch.
Petri


----------



## Purist (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Hafenschlick schrieb:


> Dabei ist uns aufgefallen dass es auch wetterabhängig ist wie die Hunde drauf sind   ;-)



Merke: Bei schlechtem Wetter sind Hunde tendenziell müder, d.h. weniger aktiv.



Hafenschlick schrieb:


> Bei  schlechtem Wetter sind die engagierten Hundehalter unterwegs, ...



Hundehalter, die ihren Kleinen mögen, gehen bei jedem Wetter los..



Hafenschlick schrieb:


> Bei  gutem Wetter sind die Idioten unterwegs, also nicht die idiotischen  Hunde, sondern die idiotischen Halter mit ihren unerzogenen und Hunden,



Die triffst du bei jedem Wetter, wenn du an den falschen Orten bist, wo die gerade sind. 

Es gibt Typen, die lassen ihre beißwütigen und nicht erzogenen Junghunde frei vor dem Auto laufen, in dem sie drinsitzen und hinterherfahren. Auf Waldparkplätzen gibt's auch die ganz Bequemen, die sich ne Kippe anstecken während ihr Kleiner neben den Mülleimer sein Geschäft macht. Dann gibt's auch noch die Rücksichtsvollen, dass sind diejenigen mit schlecht erzogenem oder überängstlichem/aggressivem Hund, die sich dessen bewusst sind. Die Flüchten regelrecht, wenn man mit seinem eigenen des Weges kommt, der keinen Mucks macht, der Bellen nur von anderen Hunden und vor Freude kennt. |rolleyes

Das sind Dinge, die ich als Hundehalter seit Jahren beobachte, natürlich rein subjektiv, wie deine Sichtweise auch


----------



## Tweak (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Alles Bullshit, am besten ruhig bleiben und beiläufig ein zwei Halibutpellets oder Fischmehlboilies rüberwachsen lassen. Instant  love! Und die allermeisten Hunde lassen sich durch eine klare Ansage (NEIN!!! und nicht, wie oft gebraucht, "nein?") In die Schranken weisen. Da braucht man keine Zäune oder sonstigen Firlefanz



Bullshit ist ein tolles Stichwort  #v
 wenn du die Köter anfütterst , konditionierst du Sie zum Angler zu kommen -weil sie wissen das der liebe Angler ein Leckerli parat hat... was ein Meisterstreich |rolleyes


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Tweak schrieb:


> Bullshit ist ein tolles Stichwort  #v
> wenn du die Köter anfütterst , konditionierst du Sie zum Angler zu kommen -weil sie wissen das der liebe Angler ein Leckerli parat hat... was ein Meisterstreich |rolleyes



Mir ist es lieber ein Hund kommt zu mir und freut sich auf ein Leckerli als wenn er durch meine Ruten läuft und am ende nen Haken im Wanst hat - oder mir gegenüber aggressiv wird.


----------



## Tweak (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mir ist es lieber ein Hund kommt zu mir und freut sich auf ein Leckerli als wenn er durch meine Ruten läuft und am ende nen Haken im Wanst hat - oder mir gegenüber aggressiv wird.



Schön das du damit gut fährst aber trotzdem wird irgendwann ein Angler da stehen der deine "Gastfreundschaft" fortführen muss (ohne es zu wissen) . Angelplätze werden dadurch für den Hund positiv verknüpft und da fänd ich es logischer eine Art Sperrgebiet mit Ultraschall und/oder Gerüchen auf dem Angelplatz zu errichten als das die Hunde eine Belohnung dafür erwarten & bekommen, dass sie den Angelplatz ungebten unsicher machen.


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Tweak schrieb:


> Schön das du damit gut fährst aber trotzdem wird irgendwann ein Angler da stehen der deine "Gastfreundschaft" fortführen muss (ohne es zu wissen) . Angelplätze werden dadurch für den Hund positiv verknüpft und da fänd ich es logischer eine Art Sperrgebiet mit Ultraschall und/oder Gerüchen auf dem Angelplatz zu errichten als das die Hunde eine Belohnung dafür erwarten & bekommen, dass sie den Angelplatz ungebten unsicher machen.



Ultraschall und Gestank?
Nimm Natodraht und alles wird gut..!


----------



## Tweak (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

ok die argumente gehen aus... hat spaß gemacht #h


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Auch wenn manchmal ein Hundekontakt etwas unerfreulich ablaufen mag; Messer oder Gaspistole sind der falsche Weg.
> Wenn jemand meinen Hund mit ner Gaspistole beschießt, oder gar mit nem Messer ritzt, hört jeglicher Spaß auf und der Täter landet garantiert im Karankenhaus. Und zwar völlig unabhängig von sozialem Status oder Statur. Die anschließenden Rechtsstreitigkeiten sollen meinen Anwalt ruhig erfreuen - ich kann gönnen.. .
> Jeder Hund kann mal ausbüchsen und etwas trouble machen - da hilft Leckerli und bestimmtes Auftreten, aber ganz sicher keine Gewalt, denn womöglich lernt man dann im Anschluß wirklich was Gewalt bedeutet.
> ...



Ich bin mir der Tatsache bewusst, dass so mancher Hundehalter seinen Köter als pervertierte Sozialpartnerschaft sieht, ihn auf eine menschenähnliche Stufe hebt und ihn entsprechend vehement verteidigen würde.
Dies hat mich aber nicht davon abgehalten, so einige aufdringliche Tölen einfach derartig in den Arsch zu treten, dass es nur noch einen jaulenden Strich am Horizont gab!
Dazu braucht es wahrlich weder Gaspistole, noch andere Hilfsmittel, ein paar vernünftige Schuhe reichen.
Einmal als der Neufundländer und Husky auf meinen Angelplatz kamen und gleich aufräumten, war allerdings ein Ruder hilfreich!
Wenn der Hundehalter dann meint, eine rechtliche Handhabe gegen mich zu haben, ist er aufm Holzweg, egal wie teuer sein Anwalt ist, im Zweifel hat der Hund mich angegriffen, den Richter möchte ich sehen der dann zugunsten des HH entscheidet! 
Abgesehen davon, habe ich auch keine Hemmung entsprechende HH ebenso in den Arsch zu treten, wenn sie denn drum betteln!

Nachtrag: Ich war mein ganzes Leben lang Hundehalter, nur hatten diese auch einen Grundgehorsam 
und waren nicht in erster Linie meine Begleiter, um andere Menschen zu belästigen, zu ängstigen und erst recht nicht zu schädigen!
Als verantwortungsvoller HH ist es nämlich kein Problem, seinen Hund ganz einfach bei sich, b.z.w. unter Kontrolle zu halten, wer das nicht kann oder mag, sollte das mit der Hundehaltung einfach lassen!

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

|rolleyes

Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall........


----------



## phirania (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Schafft euch einfach einen Wolf an und ihr habt Ruhe am Angelplatz.....:q:q:q


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin mir der Tatsache bewusst, dass so mancher Hundehalter seinen Köter als pervertierte Sozialpartnerschaft sieht, ihn auf eine menschenähnliche Stufe hebt und ihn entsprechend vehement verteidigen würde.
> Dies hat mich aber nicht davon abgehalten, so einige aufdringliche Tölen einfach derartig in den Arsch zu treten, dass es nur noch einen jaulenden Strich am Horizont gab!
> Dazu braucht es wahrlich weder Gaspistole, noch andere Hilfsmittel, ein paar vernünftige Schuhe reichen.
> Einmal als der Neufundländer und Husky auf meinen Angelplatz kamen und gleich aufräumten, war allerdings ein Ruder hilfreich!
> ...



Was Du von meiner Sozialpartnerschaft hälst, ist mir völlig gleichgültig, aber wenn Du meinen Hund mit einem Ruder schlägst, lernst Du einen fast fettfreien 130kg Mann kennen der seit über 40 Jahren ziehmlich erfolgreich Boxt.
Da will ich mal erleben wie Du mir in den Arscht trittst...:q:q


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> I
> Abgesehen davon, habe ich auch keine Hemmung entsprechende HH ebenso in den Arsch zu treten, wenn sie denn drum betteln!
> 
> Jürgen



Normalerweise sollte man generell den Hundehaltern in den Allerwertesten petten, die ihre Vierbeiner nicht im Griff haben - und nicht den Hund bestrafen. Der ist damit an sich schon bestraft genug!

Für den "Notfall" habe ich seit einem "Zwischenfall" 'nen Pfefferspray in der Tasche. Ist nicht witzig, wenn man vollgepackt auf der Wiese zurück zum Auto laufend von einem Schäferhund gestellt wird! Dessen "Rudel" latschte fröhlich pfeifend 100 - 150 m entfernt auf dem Deich entlang...

Wenn "mein(e)" Hund(e) (von Bruder und Schwägerin) nicht so hören/wollen, wie ich gerade, gibt's dermaßen Anschiss, dass die mindestens 5 Minuten nur mit angeklappten Ohren ganz brav neben mir hertrotten...  Andere Hunde, Radfahrer, Jogger und/oder Fußgänger sind Gründe zum "Anschnallen". Gibt genug Leute, die panische Angst vor freilaufenden Hunden haben, und ICH will nicht Grund sein, dass die vor Angst in die Nidda springen... Bei einer Dame reichte ja schon ein Umdrehen des damals "großen" an der Leine für Panikattacken... #c

Inzwischen weiss ich, dass ich dem Vieh in die Augen schauen  und anschnauzen muss, bis er sich "fügt". Dann brav loben und anschließend die Herrschaften zusammen********n... Ich gebe aber gern zu - das kann aber nicht jeder!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



> Wenn "mein(e)" Hund(e) (von Bruder und Schwägerin) nicht so hören/wollen, wie ich gerade, gibt's dermaßen Anschiss, dass die mindestens 5 Minuten nur mit angeklappten Ohren ganz brav neben mir hertrotten...  Andere Hunde, Radfahrer, Jogger und/oder Fußgänger sind Gründe zum "Anschnallen". Gibt genug Leute, die panische Angst vor freilaufenden Hunden haben, und ICH will nicht Grund sein, dass die vor Angst in die Nidda springen... Bei einer Dame reichte ja schon ein Umdrehen des damals "großen" an der Leine für Panikattacken... /QUOTE]
> 
> Danke, da scheint jemand verstanden zu haben, was Verantwortung seinen Mitmenschen gegenüber bedeutet!
> Ich bin jedenfalls nicht bereit, die asoziale ignorante Ansicht der meisten Hundehalter, ihre Töle hätte alle Rechte dieser Welt Unbeteiligte zu beglücken, zu akzeptieren.
> ...


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was Du von meiner Sozialpartnerschaft hälst, ist mir völlig gleichgültig, aber wenn Du meinen Hund mit einem Ruder schlägst, lernst Du einen fast fettfreien 130kg Mann kennen der seit über 40 Jahren ziehmlich erfolgreich Boxt.
> Da will ich mal erleben wie Du mir in den Arscht trittst...:q:q



Ach, mein Ruder würde auch für dich reichen!
Anstatt dich mit Leuten wie mir zu kloppen, halt deinen Köter doch einfach bei dir, ist viel einfacher!

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Was macht ihr nur für sonderbare Erfahrungen?
Von den dutzenden, eher hunderten, Hundhaltern die mir in den letzten 20 Jahren hier am Niederrhein begegnet sind, waren nur verschwindend wenige so, wie ihr die hier beschreibt.
Zu 98% haben die ihre Tiere angeleint und halbwegs im Griff, entfernen die ******* und bemühen sich um ein friedliches Miteinander.
Wir haben hier im Park auch so einen Spezialisten, der seinen Hund nach belieben Passanten bespringen lässt - ihr glaubt nicht was der von den anderen Hundeführern für einen Gegewind erlebt.
Im Allgemeinen gibt es hier kaum Schwierigkeiten zwischen Hundehaltern und Anglern.
Petri


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ach, mein Ruder würde auch für dich reichen!
> Anstatt dich mit Leuten wie mir zu kloppen, halt deinen Köter doch einfach bei dir, ist viel einfacher!
> 
> Jürgen



Google mal Dunning/Kruger
Vielleicht hilft dir das auf die Sprünge... .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ich habe immer das Gefühl das für euch das Leben am Wasser eine Einbahnstraße ist. Angler scheinen sich für die Könige der Gewässer zu halten. Wenn kein Leinenzwang herrscht und ihr euch in Büschen versteckt, dann Pech gehabt.

Ich kann auf 50m um Ecken und ins Schilf nicht schauen. Fliegt meinem Hund dann Pfefferspray ins Gesicht, weil irgendso ein geistesgestörter Möchtegern Crocodiel-Dundee im Busch sitzt, dann eskaliert das eben richtig.

Und ja, das Risiko, das ich ordentlich was abbekomme, würde ich auch eingehen. Hunde sind Familienmitglieder, nicht irgendein Gegenstand den ihr in euer kruden Weltansicht behandelt könnt wie ihr wollt.


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Was macht ihr nur für sonderbare Erfahrungen?
> Von den dutzenden, eher hunderten, Hundhaltern die mir in den letzten 20 Jahren hier am Niederrhein begegnet sind, waren nur verschwindend wenige so, wie ihr die hier beschreibt.
> Zu 98% haben die ihre Tiere angeleint und halbwegs im Griff, entfernen die ******* und bemühen sich um ein friedliches Miteinander.
> Wir haben hier im Park auch so einen Spezialisten, der seinen Hund nach belieben Passanten bespringen lässt - ihr glaubt nicht was der von den anderen Hundeführern für einen Gegewind erlebt.
> ...



Im Allgemeinen und Speziellen - genau DA liegt der Hase im Pfeffer! Und wenn man dann noch beratungsresistente, spezielle Spezialisten dabei hat, denen alles Worscht ist, eskaliert es schnell!
Ich komme gottseidank mit 99,9% meiner Mitmenschen (und deren 4beinern) bestens aus - aber dieser eine kleine Basispunkt machts!


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich habe immer das Gefühl das für euch das Leben am Wasser eine Einbahnstraße ist. Angler scheinen sich für die Könige der Gewässer zu halten. Wenn kein Leinenzwang herrscht und ihr euch in Büschen versteckt, dann Pech gehabt.
> 
> Ich kann auf 50m um Ecken und ins Schilf nicht schauen. Fliegt meinem Hund dann Pfefferspray ins Gesicht, weil irgendso ein geistesgestörter Möchtegern Crocodiel-Dundee im Busch sitzt, dann eskaliert das eben richtig.
> 
> Und ja, das Risiko, das ich ordentlich was abbekomme, würde ich auch eingehen. Hunde sind Familienmitglieder, nicht irgendein Gegenstand den ihr in euer kruden Weltansicht behandelt könnt wie ihr wollt.



Unterschreibe ich dir genau so!


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Franky schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen und Speziellen - genau DA liegt der Hase im Pfeffer! Und wenn man dann noch beratungsresistente, spezielle Spezialisten dabei hat, denen alles Worscht ist, eskaliert es schnell!
> Ich komme gottseidank mit 99,9% meiner Mitmenschen (und deren 4beinern) bestens aus - aber dieser eine kleine Basispunkt machts!



Nein, dieser "Basispunkt" kann es nicht sein - Du willst als Angler doch auch nicht mit den Wenigen verglichen werden die sich komplett daneben benehmen.
Keinesfalls mache ich mich mit Wilderern, Tierquälern und Umweltschänder gemein - auch wenn es unter uns Anglern einige wenige davon gibt.. .
Petri


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

@Fantastic Fishing, so wie man hier im Hundebilder Thread bewundern durfte, scheinst du ja auch deinen Terrier munter im Schilf wildern zu lassen?
Geht für mich auch nicht, egal ob Familienmitglied oder nicht, asozial!
Der letzte Hund, der meiner Freundin, ein Rotti-Husky Mix, neigte auch zum wildern, wenn er mit zum Angeln kam, wurde eine Laufleine gespannt und der Hund verhaftet, so einfach ist das!

Jürgen


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nein, dieser "Basispunkt" kann es nicht sein - Du willst als Angler doch auch nicht mit den Wenigen verglichen werden die sich komplett daneben benehmen.
> Keinesfalls mache ich mich mit Wilderern, Tierquälern und Umweltschänder gemein - auch wenn es unter uns Anglern einige wenige davon gibt.. .
> Petri



Genau falsch herum verstanden - diesen einen Basispunkt muss man immer als Ausnahme berücksichtigen und nicht zur Regel machen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Fantastic Fishing, so wie man hier im Hundebilder Thread bewundern durfte, scheinst du ja auch deinen Terrier munter im Schilf wildern zu lassen.
> Geht für mich auch nicht, egal ob Familienmitglied oder nicht, asozial!
> Der letzte Hund, der meiner Freundin, ein Rotti-Husky Mix, neigte auch zum wildern, wenn er mit zum Angeln kam, wurde eine Laufleine gespannt und der Hund verhaftet, so einfach ist das!
> 
> Jürgen



Natürlich darf mein Hund im Schilf laufen und nebenbei erwähnt, dort herrscht kein Leinenzwang, was willst du also ausdrücken?

Asozial ist einfach nur ein absolut egoistisches Verhalten der eigenen Komfortzone geschuldet. Wenn ich natürlich nur 20m vom Parkplatz bis zum Wasser laufen will ist es halt komplizierter.

Und wegen deiner Laufleine, woher willst du wissen das ich keine habe? Ich habe mit dem Hund IMMER einen Pflock mit 10m Leine dabei. Soviel zum Thema. Du siehst das recht einseitig oder? Schnappatmung?







******** wa?


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Es geht nicht um "im Schilf laufen", sondern um "im Schilf wildern"
Zwar kenne ich die besagten Bilder nicht, aber wenn darauf nicht der Terrier mit Ente im Maul zu sehen ist, frage ich mich schon wie der Herr darauf kommt.. .

Aber so sind die Angler; Schwimmer,Paddler,Taucher, Hundbesitzer, Spaziergänger und sonstige unerwünschte Personen haben sich unseren Bedürfnissen bedingungslos unterzuordnen - wenn sie es nicht tun sind es halt Assoziale.. .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um "im Schilf laufen", sondern um "im Schilf wildern"
> Zwar kenne ich die besagten Bilder nicht, aber wenn darauf nicht der Terrier mit Ente im Maul zu sehen ist, frage ich mich schon wie der Herr darauf kommt.. .



Achso.

Keine Ahnung ehrlich gesagt! Mein Hund frisst lediglich Fisch, nach dem Fang mit der Angel. An anderen Tieren hat er sich nie vergangen oder es gelernt. Er rennt gern im Wasser durch die Gegend und sammelt Stöcker zur Beschäftigung ein.

Selbst als er seinen Kopf ins Schilf steckte und ein Kormoran auf den See schnellte löste sich kein Jagdreflex aus, er erschreckte sich einfach. |supergri

Aber gut, mit der Laufleine wollte er ja schon übers Ziel hinaus schießen.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um "im Schilf laufen", sondern um "im Schilf wildern"
> Zwar kenne ich die besagten Bilder nicht, aber wenn darauf nicht der Terrier mit Ente im Maul zu sehen ist, frage ich mich schon wie der Herr darauf kommt.. .



Wenn aber der, welcher das Bild eingestellt hat, als Kommentar stolz hinzufügt, dass sein Hund auf Kormoranjagd ist, dann ist dies doch Wildern, oder?
Abgesehen davon, dass son Terrier einen Kormoran ohnehin nicht kriegt, außer er ist krank oder halb tot.
Dafür aber durchaus andere Tiere in der Schilfzone gründlich dezimieren kann und das auch tut, sonst wäre es kein Terrier!
Ihr habt beide schon eine merkwürdige Auffassung von dem, was ihr an "Freiheiten" für eure Tölen einfordert!

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn aber der, welcher das Bild eingestellt hat, als Kommentar stolz hinzufügt, dass sein Hund auf Kormoranjagd ist, dann ist dies doch Wildern, oder?
> Abgesehen davon, dass son Terrier einen Kormoran ohnehin nicht kriegt, außer er ist krank oder halb tot.
> Dafür aber durchaus andere Tiere in der Schilfzone gründlich dezimieren kann und das auch tut, sonst wäre es kein Terrier!
> Ihr habt beide schon eine merkwürdige Auffassung von dem, was ihr an "Freiheiten" für eure Tölen einfordert!
> ...



Du interpretierst aber heute frei Schnauze oder?


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn aber der, welcher das Bild eingestellt hat, als Kommentar stolz hinzufügt, dass sein Hund auf Kormoranjagd ist, dann ist dies doch Wildern, oder?
> Abgesehen davon, dass son Terrier einen Kormoran ohnehin nicht kriegt, außer er ist krank oder halb tot.
> Dafür aber durchaus andere Tiere in der Schilfzone gründlich dezimieren kann und das auch tut, sonst wäre es kein Terrier!
> Ihr habt beide schon eine merkwürdige Auffassung von dem, was ihr an "Freiheiten" für eure Tölen einfordert!
> ...



Ok - wenn es sich so verhält gebe ich dir Recht - das geht garnicht!
Vielleicht war es aber nur ein etwas launiger Scherz des Einstellers?
Wenn nicht ist so ein Verhalten von Übel.
Auch lässt man seinen Hund nicht zur Brutzeit im Schilf stöbern.
Sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein..!


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Auch lässt man seinen Hund nicht zur Brutzeit im Schilf stöbern.
> Sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein..!



Danke, auf soviel Einsicht habe ich nicht mehr gehofft!

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ok - wenn es sich so verhält gebe ich dir Recht - das geht garnicht!
> Vielleicht war es aber nur ein etwas launiger Scherz des Einstellers?
> Wenn nicht ist so ein Verhalten von Übel.
> Auch lässt man seinen Hund nicht zur Brutzeit im Schilf stöbern.
> Sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein..!



Kormorane brüten nicht im Schilf.....

Zumal ich mich frage wie er auf diesen Quatsch überhaupt kommt. Ich kann mir das nicht mal im Ansatz erklären, aber erstmal schön in den Raum stellen um sich argumentativ zu stärken. Einfach schlechter Stil.

Zu diesem Bild des Hundes im Schilf gibt es auch einen Fangbericht, dort lautet der Text:



> Er schnüffelte am Schilf, steckte wohl seinen Kopf hinein, danach schnellte mit einem Knall ein Komoran mitten auf den See. Er hielt sich anscheinend dicht vor dem Schilf auf und erschreckte sich durch den Eindringling. Nicht nur der schwarze Vogel, auch ich hatte danach einen etwas höheren Puls.



Es gibt einfach sonderbare Menschen....


----------



## bigfishbremen (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Wenn ich das hier so lese muss ich mich erstmal als Idiot outen. Ich bin nämlich einer der Angler der sich über Hunde freut, ich habe bis jetzt die Erfahrung gemacht das der Hund selbiges auch merkt.... wenn ich im Frühjahr an meinem Hausgewässer mit dem Picker sitze habe ich mit ca. 30-40 fremden Hunden Kontakt und teils vergehen sie sich auch am Futter, das plane ich mittlerweile mit ein. Und habe auch meinen Spaß daran.....
 Der Einwand der Konditionierung stimmt natürlich, aber was der zweite Effekt ist, man konditioniert auch die Halter. Die nehmen es nämlich zur Kenntnis das nicht alle Angler Arschlöcher sind.

 Was am Ende wieder zu einem besseren Miteinander führt.

 Und meine Erfahrung ,nebenbei bemerkt, wenn man bestimmende Kommandos gibt hört fast jeder Hund, da wundern sich oft die eigenen Besitzer darüber das ihr Hund auf einmal so gut hört und alles macht was ich von ihm verlange........

 Das alles ist natürlich leicht gesagt wenn man keine Angst vor Hunden hat, wenn man aber Angst hat nützen die besten Ratschläge NICHTS!


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



bigfishbremen schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese muss ich mich erstmal als Idiot outen.



Dann sind wir - generell - schon zwei Idioten. :m Ich freue mich generell über interessierte Besucher. Kommen wir zur Ausnahme: solange sie meine Klamotten in Frieden lassen  Gilt für 2 und 4beiner 
Und auch hier gilt: in der Regel ist das auch so. Die bislang sehr seltenen Ausnahmen wurden mit Schimpferei (sowohl für den 2 als auch 4beiner) schnell bereinigt...  Die von mir oben erwähnte  "Zwischenfall-Ausnahme" ist bislang auch die einzige Ausnahme ihrer Art gewesen und endete ebenfalls nur in einer Schimpftirade meinerseits gegen die 2beiner


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

@bigfishbremen, mit dem Füttern machst du ja eigentlich nichts anders, als die Hundehalter selbst, die ja inzwischen auch fast alle mit Taschen voller Leckerchen herumlaufen, fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Klicker.
Heißt dann positive Bestätigung.
Ein Martin Rütter und Co., haben da schon ihre Spuren hinterlassen!
Es ist jedenfalls kein Fehler den zugelaufenen Hund erst mal mit einem Leckerchen zu "kaufen", für die Koditionierung musst du dich nicht verantwortlich fühlen.

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



bigfishbremen schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese muss ich mich erstmal als Idiot outen. Ich bin nämlich einer der Angler der sich über Hunde freut, ich habe bis jetzt die Erfahrung gemacht das der Hund selbiges auch merkt.... wenn ich im Frühjahr an meinem Hausgewässer mit dem Picker sitze habe ich mit ca. 30-40 fremden Hunden Kontakt und teils vergehen sie sich auch am Futter, das plane ich mittlerweile mit ein. Und habe auch meinen Spaß daran.....
> Der Einwand der Konditionierung stimmt natürlich, aber was der zweite Effekt ist, man konditioniert auch die Halter. Die nehmen es nämlich zur Kenntnis das nicht alle Angler Arschlöcher sind.
> 
> Was am Ende wieder zu einem besseren Miteinander führt.
> ...



Und genau so macht man das - mit Freundlichkeit und Verständniss.
So ist ein gutes Miteinander vorprogramiert und alle gehen mit einem guten Gefühl auseinander.. .


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

dat iss ja man wieder 'n richtig dicke-eier trööt, einfach fantastic :q


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

rhine fantastic um genau zu sein...


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Das hat rein garnichts mit "Dicke Eier" zu tun - dazu habe ich im Alltag mehr als genug Gelegenheit.
Aber nen Hund mit einem Ruder schlagen? Gehts noch?!?
Bei solchem Gehabe schwillt mir der Kamm.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hallo,

Ich verstehe jeden, der einen Hund hat und liebt. So soll es auch sein. 

Ein Hund der nicht entsprechend abgerichtet ist, der aufs Wort hört, den sollten die Besitzer aus Rücksicht anleinen.

Das beugt dem Wildern und Personen, die Angst vor Hunden haben, vor
und macht das Leben einfach leichter.
Nicht jeder kann mit Hunden umgehen und nicht jeder fremde Hund lässt mit sich umgehen. 

Hundeschulen gibt es fast überall. Wer sowas einmal mitgemacht hat, der lernt, nicht nur der Hund.

Und möge man seine Hund für noch so harmlos halten, ein ander weis das nicht.

Deswegen der Rat, möge jeder Hundebesitzer, eine Hundesschule besuchen, man wird erkennen wie angenehm es werden kann, wenn man sich gegenseitig besser versteht.    

Ich hatte auch Hunde und mir ist klar, das wenn es Probleme mit Menschen oder Wild gäben, würde ich in der Verantwortung stehe, nicht der Hund und nicht der oder das, der mit meinem Hund konfrontiert wird.

Wie kann man ein Problem, das durch mich als Hundehalter erzeugt wird einem anderen aufbürden. Der muss aufs Wort folgen und gut ist.


L.G.
NM


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das hat rein garnichts mit "Dicke Eier" zu tun - dazu habe ich im Alltag mehr als genug Gelegenheit.
> Aber nen Hund mit einem Ruder schlagen? Gehts noch?!?
> Bei solchem Gehabe schwillt mir der Kamm.



Es waren zwei große Hunde und mein "Schlagen" war eher ein Schubsen, bis dann das Frauchen aufkreuzte!
Wenn ich einen der Hunde richtig mit dem Ruder erwische, bleibt er nämlich sonst liegen!
Wie gesagt, ich würde es genau so wieder machen und nicht untätig zuschauen, wie mein gesamtes Angelzeug zerstört und auf dem Platz verteilt wird.
Zumindest einen abgebrochenen Rutenring gab es dennoch, aber die Hundetussi war da schon weit weg, als ich dies feststellte.

Jürgen


----------



## wilhelm (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Aber rhinefisher ,ohne dir oder dem Fanatischen Fischer nahetreten zu wollen,warum reagiert Ihr dann so über bei diesem Thema.:r

Andererseits es wurde doch schon vor einiger Zeit die Frage gestellt was tun wenn....
Und es artet wieder aus (nicht nur bei euch) mir fällt da gerade der böse Wolf ein der auch Angler frisst.;+;+

Etwas lustiges zur allgemeinen Erheiterung und wahre Gegebenheit.

Hund scheiz.... in meinen Vorgarten.
Ich mache den Besitzer darauf aufmerksam ob dieses Verhalten o.K. ist ( das dulden des Herrchens) und der Antwortet glatt, was willst du ich zahle ja schließlich Hundesteuer.;+;+
Darauf meine Antwort: in Ordnung dann werde ich Sie wohl demnächst mal Überfahren.
Er willst du mir drohen?
Ich,nein aber ich zahle doch schließlich KFZ-Steuer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Bei ungebetenem Hundebesuch verpasse man diesem vorsichtig einen Narkosehieb mit 'nem Paddel oder Priest und dann eine Flasche Pfeffergas oral.
Wenn er dann wieder zu sich kommt, ist er mit sich selbst beschäftigt und man kann in Ruhe weiterangeln.
Mit hysterischen Haltern verfahre man ebenso.
Kurzanleitung Ende.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Aber rhinefisher ,ohne dir oder dem Fanatischen Fischer nahetreten zu wollen,warum reagiert Ihr dann so über bei diesem Thema.:r
> 
> Andererseits es wurde doch schon vor einiger Zeit die Frage gestellt was tun wenn....
> Und es artet wieder aus (nicht nur bei euch) mir fällt da gerade der böse Wolf ein der auch Angler frisst.;+;+
> ...



Ich reagiere nicht über, ich habe mich nur klar dazu geäußert das Manch ein Angler seine Rolle zu ernst nimmt und massiv übertreibt.

Da wird von Betäuben bis Schlagen, Pfefferspray und sonstigem dünnem Gebrabbel alles geschrieben und eine tolle vorbildliche Haltung für jeden Leser hier dargestellt.

Und meiner Erfahrung nach machen sie die kleinsten Kätzchen gerne größer als sie sind. Dann wird dir irgendwas unterstellt und frei interpretiert, da musst du dich halt wehren, sonst stricken sich diese Forenhelden gern mal ihre Geschichten zusammen.

Ist aber auch alles halb so wild, viel Bla Bla, wenn was passiert finden die Meisten nicht mal ihren Mut bevor irgend ein Spray, Paddel oder sonstiges in der Hand sind.


----------



## Mehrhooger (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Das mit dem Angler als "König" der über allem steht bringt mich echt zum schmunzeln.. Denn so denken einige Herrschaften wohl auch. Sich über Hunde und sonstiges aufregen aber ihren Mist am Gewässer liegen lassen oder das Nachtangeln als Besäufnis sehen .. :vik:
Über Behinderungen von Booten, Schwimmern etc oder dem angeln mit verbotenen Ködern will ich gar nicht erst anfangen... #d

Bin Hundehalter und Angler und würde mich bei schlagen, treten oder sonstiges meines Tieres auch direkt in den Kampf stürzen, egal wer derjenige ist...wie klein, groß, stark,jung, alt, einer oder mehrere...
Auch wenn ich dann die Hucke vollkriegen sollte ist es okay, aber man sollte einfach zu seinen Werten im Leben stehen damit man später noch in den Spiegel schauen kann, egal ob die Augen zu geschwollen sind oder nicht. |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Mehrhooger schrieb:


> Bin Hundehalter und Angler und würde mich bei schlagen, treten oder sonstiges meines Tieres auch direkt in den Kampf stürzen, egal wer derjenige ist...wie klein, groß, stark,jung, alt, einer oder mehrere...




Kann man sich sparen wenn man seinen Koter erzieht.#6:q


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Und möge man seine Hund für noch so harmlos halten, ein ander weis das nicht.


genau das ist es und das sollte man echt nicht unterschätzen.


wobei, die meisten probleme liegen eh´ in der kommunikation der zweibeiner, wie hier auch wieder eindrucksvoll belegt.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hallo,

nach meinen Erfahrungen machen die meisten Probleme die Hundehalter, weniger die Hunde. Offensichtlich wissen da viele nicht, dass beim Hund die sogenannte "Gefährdungshaftung" greift. Egal was der Hund macht, wo oder wie - der Hundehalter haftet immer und ohne Ausnahme.
Zu den Leckerlis; ich möchte nicht, dass mein Hund von fremden Personen Futter annimmt, deshalb habe ich meine Hunde auf Futterverweigerung dressiert. Übrigens auch der beste Schutz davor, dass der Hund nicht vergiftet wird.
Ich fürchte mich nicht vor Hunden, aber wenn ich den Ausspruch höre: "Der macht nichts", dann weiss ich, dass der Hundeführer etc. eben keine Ahnung von Hunden hat. Wie schon gesagt, die Hunde machen die wenigsten Probleme.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ich finde es lustig, wie hier alles so dargestellt würde, als wenn böse Angler hinter jeder Ecke darauf lauern, einem ach-so-armen-Hündschn eins überbraten zu wollen, bzw. als wäre jeder Hund böse, der armen Anglern ans Leder will 
(---> ACHTUNG, KÖNNTE SPUREN VON IRONIE ENTHALTEN UND LEICHT ÜBERTRIEBEN SEIN!!!!)
Dass es absolute Ausnahmesituationen gibt, die ziemlich fern jedes "normalen" Verhaltens sind, scheint "man" zu ignorieren und kloppt einfach mal druff. #d Aber gerade die, hatte ich glaube schon mal erwähnt, darf man nicht als Regel annehmen... Dann kommt man auch ganz entspannt aus. Das Leben ist zum Glück nicht schwarz-weiss!


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Bei ungebetenem Hundebesuch verpasse man diesem vorsichtig einen Narkosehieb mit 'nem Paddel oder Priest und dann eine Flasche Pfeffergas oral.
> Wenn er dann wieder zu sich kommt, ist er mit sich selbst beschäftigt und man kann in Ruhe weiterangeln.
> Mit hysterischen Haltern verfahre man ebenso.
> Kurzanleitung Ende.



Ganz toll!
Würde ich wirklich gerne mal sehen - danach wärste schlauer!
Was für Helden.... große Klappe im Internet und Pipi in den Augen wenn sie denn mal in Natura vor einem stehen.
Tierquäler noch obendrein.. .
Bei dieser Geisteshaltung muß man sich über das miese Image der Anglerschaft nicht wundern.. .


----------



## Seele (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ganz toll!
> Würde ich wirklich gerne mal sehen - danach wärste schlauer!
> Was für Helden.... große Klappe im Internet und Pipi in den Augen wenn sie denn mal in Natura vor einem stehen.
> Tierquäler noch obendrein.. .
> Bei dieser Geisteshaltung muß man sich über das miese Image der Anglerschaft nicht wundern.. .



Unser Mr. Drill hat vergessen, dass der Ironiemodus auf aktiv geschalten war....


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Wir achten sehr darauf das unser kleines Monster gut hört und abrufbar ist. Sofern sie nicht mitten im trieb ist klappt das auch gut bis sehr gut (sofern halbwegs ausgelastet zumindest  ), wenn ich mal ein Problem mit einem Hund habe ist immer der andere Halter der Auslöser. Mit einem Pellet und einem scharfen  Nein konnte ich bisher immer gut meine Grenzen abstecken bei fremden Hunden abstecken. Wenn das nicht mehr hilft sehe ich weiter  (und wenn Leute Angst haben dass ich ihre Hunde vergifte bleiben sie vielleicht weg)

@ lajos: wie hast su das Futterverweigern antrainiert? Bei unserer hat bisher nix gefruchtet


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

au weia, ironie nicht erkannt


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Dass da einer drauf anspringt.....:q:q:q#6


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> Dass da einer drauf anspringt.....:q:q:q#6



War doch klar - deswegen hab ich ja auch extra einen kleinen dezenten Hinweis in meinem Beitrag hinterlassen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Franky schrieb:


> War doch klar - deswegen hab ich ja auch extra einen kleinen dezenten Hinweis in meinem Beitrag hinterlassen....



Ich glaub das ist mittlerweile nötig....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#t:m


----------



## phirania (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Och Leute machts wie Lena....:q


https://googleads.g.doubleclick.net...hannel/UC3Q1BbDZEm8NOMplWCr2j1w?v=lfFLCkaE47k


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Bei ungebetenem Hundebesuch verpasse man diesem vorsichtig einen Narkosehieb mit 'nem Paddel oder Priest und dann eine Flasche Pfeffergas oral.
> Wenn er dann wieder zu sich kommt, ist er mit sich selbst beschäftigt und man kann in Ruhe weiterangeln.
> Mit hysterischen Haltern verfahre man ebenso.
> Kurzanleitung Ende.



Ich rücke solchen immer mit meinem gewaltigen Gemächt auf die Pelle!


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich rücke solchen immer mit meinem gewaltigen Gemächt auf die Pelle!



Send pics!
Wobei... besser nicht. Und meinst du mit Pelle... lassen wir  das


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @ lajos: wie hast su das Futterverweigern antrainiert? Bei unserer hat bisher nix gefruchtet



Da gibt es Methoden, welche aber nicht den heutigen Standards von Hundeerziehung entsprechen.
Hier würde ich diese Methode sicher nicht beschreiben.
Ich habe mich vor Jahrzehnten schon dagegen entschieden.
Zumindest sollte man sich dies vorher genau überlegen!
Es hat dann nämlich den Nachteil, wenn sich eine Situation ergibt, wo man den Hund nicht selbst Füttern kann, z.B. Krankheit, Urlaub u.s.w., der Hund von niemand Futter annimmt.
Ich würde zwar nicht behaupten, der Hund verhungert dann, aber zumindest wird es höchst problematisch!

Jürgen


----------



## phirania (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich rücke solchen immer mit meinem gewaltigen Gemächt auf die Pelle!



OH OH KOPFKINO.....#d#d#d

Wie denn jetzt, Hundchen und Herrchen.....#6


----------



## wilhelm (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Sten,lass das!!!!!
Hunde sind fast immer Wurstliebhaber.:vik::vik::q


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> Dass da einer drauf anspringt.....:q:q:q#6



Wundert dich das wirklich?
Wäre doch bloß die logische Folge der vorangegangen Postings.
Aber um so besser..:q
Da bin ich auch mal der Depp..:vik:


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Send pics!
> Wobei... besser nicht. Und meinst du mit Pelle... lassen wir  das



Bist du wahnsinnig?!? :q|bigeyes


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @ lajos: wie hast su das Futterverweigern antrainiert? Bei unserer hat bisher nix gefruchtet



Hallo,

da habe ich damit angefangen als die Hunde so etwa 10 Wochen alt waren. Erst mal auf der geplanten "Gassistrecke" ein paar Leckerlis ausgelegt, die er auf jeden Fall findet. In dem Moment, wo er fressen will, bekommt er die "Wurfkette" (ich nehme an, Du weisst, was das ist) auf den Kopf/Körper geworfen, verbunden mit einem scharfen "Nein", Dann schaut er erstmal verdattert bis furchtsam, dann geht man zu ihm und nimmt ihn etwas zur Seite, streichelt ihn und gibt ihm aus eigener Hand ein Leckerli. Je nach Auffassungsgabe oder auch Sturheit des Hundes dauert das so 4 bis 6 Wochen und es sitzt drin. Der macht danach um jedes ausgelegte Futter einen Bogen. Beim Futterannehmen von fremden Personen helfen 2-3 Bekannte, die der Hund nicht oder nicht gut kennt und dann die gleiche Prozedur mit der Wurfkette etc. . Nur aufpassen, dass Du deinen Bekannten die Kette nicht auf die Hand schmeisst, da der kein Fell hat, tut das dem deutlich mehr weh als dem Hund  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Grundsätzlich:
Es sind (fast) nie Hunde schuld, (fast) immer unfähige Halter!! (warum zum töten eines Fisches - selbst beim doofsten Angler innerhalb max. 2 - 3 Minuten erledigt - so viel Wert auf Tierschutzgesetz und Prüfung gelegt wird, während jeder Depp ein ganzes Hundeleben ein Wirbeltier OHNE jede Prüfung artwidrig halten darf, kann man sicher auch mal diskutieren...)...

Ein Hund der sich ohne Begleiter unaufgefordert anderen Menschen nähert ist definitiv nicht (gut) erzogen.

Deswegen braucht der keine Kloppe etc. (wenn, dann der Halter)...

Witziges Beispiel vom Dreh am 3. Oktober:
Eine Dame mit 2 wertvolleren Rassehunden, in so ne Art Überdeckenhemd eingezwängt wegen Wind und Niesel, und ein Rauhhaardackel kamen bei uns vorbei..

Beide Hunde mit Deckchen an der Leine. Der Dackel frei flottierend. Direkt auf uns zu, alles abschnuppern, alles unter die Lupe nehmen.

Die Dame, die Rassedeckenhunde an der Leine mit leicht hysterischem Ton Richtung Selbstbewusster Rauhhaardackel:
Tilmann, bei Fuß!
Tilmann, komm jetzt her!
Tilmann!
TIIILLLMANNN!!

Nachdem Tilman uns begrüßt hatte, sowie begriffen, dass es nix zu fressen gab und die Dame Anstalt machte ihn körperlich abzuholen statt nur immer "Tilmann" zu schreien  ging er genau auf der andereen Seite des Autos vorbei, an der die Dame dann auftauchte ;-)))

Ich mag Dackel, die sind zudem nicht groß, und ich hab eh keine Angst vor Hunde.

Stellt euch das aber mal mit Schäferhund, Bulldogge, Dobermann etc. vor..

Da hätten wir uns sicher weniger über "Tilmann" und sein Frauchen amüsiert, sondern dann überlegt wie man den schnellsten wieder zu Frauchen zurückbringt....


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da habe ich damit angefangen als die Hunde so etwa 10 Wochen alt waren. Erst mal auf der geplanten "Gassistrecke" ein paar Leckerlis ausgelegt, die er auf jeden Fall findet. In dem Moment, wo er fressen will, bekommt er die "Wurfkette" (ich nehme an, Du weisst, was das ist) auf den Kopf/Körper geworfen, verbunden mit einem scharfen "Nein", Dann schaut er erstmal verdattert bis furchtsam, dann geht man zu ihm und nimmt ihn etwas zur Seite, streichelt ihn und gibt ihm aus eigener Hand ein Leckerli. Je nach Auffassungsgabe oder auch Sturheit des Hundes dauert das so 4 bis 6 Wochen und es sitzt drin. Der macht danach um jedes ausgelegte Futter einen Bogen. Beim Futterannehmen von fremden Personen helfen 2-3 Bekannte, die der Hund nicht oder nicht gut kennt und dann die gleiche Prozedur mit der Wurfkette etc. . Nur aufpassen, dass Du deinen Bekannten die Kette nicht auf die Hand schmeisst, da der kein Fell hat, tut das dem deutlich mehr weh als dem Hund  .



Wurfkette/Schlüsselbund/Rappeldose haben genau zweimal funktioniert. Seitdem erschrickt sie nicht mehr und so fest zu werfen dass es so sehr wehtut dass sie reagiert bringe ich nicht übers Herz - finde es irgendwie hochsubjektiv schlimmer als das Erziehungshalsband - aber danke! Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Richtig, ich musste auch gleich wieder an den guten Tillmann denken. :q

Die Kommandos der Dame haben den mal genau 0,00 interessiert. 

War mir aber auch lieber dass der kleine Dackel zu uns gekommen ist als die 2 großen Hunde...


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Richtig, ich musste auch gleich wieder an den guten Tillmann denken. :q
> 
> Die Kommandos der Dame haben den mal genau 0,00 interessiert.
> 
> War mir aber auch lieber dass der kleine Dackel zu uns gekommen ist als die 2 großen Hunde...


Wenn man in der Ville am Margarethenweiher (Grob Rheinland) sitzt hört man vormittags immer vielstimmig verzweifelte halter die ihre Hunde zurück rufen ("Hiiii-iiier!") - das ist genau so lange witzig  bis der eigene Kampfpudel stiften geht wegen Häschen :m
Als Schäferhundbesitzer schüttle ich oft den Kopf über den Goldie  unserer Nachbarn, der scheinbar taub und renitent zugleich ist - bei einem Goldie mag es niedlich sein aber bei nem Schäferhund würde mir persönlich schlecht werden wenn der so... dackelig daher käme


----------



## chester (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

So ein Thread ist Schön, er demaskiert doch im Handumdrehen geistige Tiefflieger, die ihren Hund als Familienmitglied direkt "verteidigen" wollen und dabei noch mit der eigenen Physis auftrumpfen. Oder einen fehlenden Leinenzwang gleich damit gleich setzen, völlige Verhaltensfreiheit zu haben. Da denkst du dir doch echt nur, lass Hirn regnen. Zum "Klar darf der hier *******n, ich zahl Steuern" ist es dann echt nur noch ein Katzensprung. 
Das man als Halter in jeder Lebenslage die Verantwortung für seinen Hund hat scheinen da wohl Einige zu vergessen. Gleichsam wird von den Menschen seiner Umwelt "Rücksicht" "Tierschutz" oder Erkennen von Hundeverhalten gefordert. 
Aber gut, manchmal ist der Hund dann doch eher Projektionsfläche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



chester schrieb:


> Aber gut, manchmal ist der Hund dann doch eher Projektionsfläche.


DAS dürfte das Problem sein - Bei Tillmännern und Tillmänners Herchens und Frauchens....


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



chester schrieb:


> So ein Thread ist Schön, er demaskiert doch im Handumdrehen geistige Tiefflieger, die ihren Hund als Familienmitglied direkt "verteidigen" wollen und dabei noch mit der eigenen Physis auftrumpfen. Oder einen fehlenden Leinenzwang gleich damit gleich setzen, völlige Verhaltensfreiheit zu haben. Da denkst du dir doch echt nur, lass Hirn regnen. Zum "Klar darf der hier *******n, ich zahl Steuern" ist es dann echt nur noch ein Katzensprung.
> Das man als Halter in jeder Lebenslage die Verantwortung für seinen Hund hat scheinen da wohl Einige zu vergessen. Gleichsam wird von den Menschen seiner Umwelt "Rücksicht" "Tierschutz" oder Erkennen von Hundeverhalten gefordert.
> Aber gut, manchmal ist der Hund dann doch eher Projektionsfläche.



Nennst Du mich gerade "Geistigen Tiefflieger"??
Ich kann es kaum glauben wie schlau und mutig Du bist.
Und so nah dran - vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal...
Aber wie gesagt...Internethelden...:q
Was muß man für ein jämmerliches Weichei sein, wenn man dabei zusieht wie ein Fremder den eigenen Hund schlägt.. .
Du beleidigst mich ganz frech und versteckst dich in der Anonymität - bist bestimmt im Alltag auch ein ganz toller Typ.
Petri#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



chester schrieb:


> So ein Thread ist Schön, er demaskiert doch im Handumdrehen geistige Tiefflieger, die ihren Hund als Familienmitglied direkt "verteidigen" wollen und dabei noch mit der eigenen Physis auftrumpfen. Oder einen fehlenden Leinenzwang gleich damit gleich setzen, völlige Verhaltensfreiheit zu haben. Da denkst du dir doch echt nur, lass Hirn regnen. Zum "Klar darf der hier *******n, ich zahl Steuern" ist es dann echt nur noch ein Katzensprung.
> Das man als Halter in jeder Lebenslage die Verantwortung für seinen Hund hat scheinen da wohl Einige zu vergessen. Gleichsam wird von den Menschen seiner Umwelt "Rücksicht" "Tierschutz" oder Erkennen von Hundeverhalten gefordert.
> Aber gut, manchmal ist der Hund dann doch eher Projektionsfläche.



Wenn ich mir, wie in meinem Fall, einen Hund aus dem Tierheim hole, Monatelang viel Intensive arbeit leiste dieses Tier wieder gesellschaftsfähig zu machen, weil es der Halter vorher verbockt hatte, ich es schaffe ihm die Angst aus Schlägen und wegsperren zu nehmen, dann war meine Mission mich zu profilieren? Hut ab, so viel Nonsens.

Und Leine hin der her, ich habe es KLAR im Kontext ausgedrückt in Punkto: Im Schilf sitzen, Um die Ecke sehen, Freiheit auch fürs Tier.

Genau diese oberflächliche, kaum reflektierende Art wie du sie in der Trägst macht jedes Forum ungenießbar. Und jetzt kannst du mir mit irgendwelchen Tresensprüchen kommen!


----------



## chester (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Fühlst du dich angesprochen? 

Und falls du daraus Bestätigung ziehst, mir körperlich überlegen zu sein: Nur zu, vielleicht bist du das.
Vielleicht bist du ja in der Realität auch ein guter Typ. 
Vielleicht solltest du aber auch einfach mal noch ein bißchen mehr Boxen gehen. Das macht dann das Lesen hier erträglicher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

und immer schön an unser Regeln denken:
Nicht persönlich aufeinander losgehen (auch NICHT bei emotionalen Themen)..

Spart mir Stress und euch im Ernstfall Punkte. 
DANKE!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



chester schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich angesprochen?
> 
> Und falls du daraus Bestätigung ziehst, mir körperlich überlegen zu sein: Nur zu, vielleicht bist du das.
> Vielleicht bist du ja in der Realität auch ein guter Typ.
> Vielleicht solltest du aber auch einfach mal noch ein bißchen mehr Boxen gehen. Das macht dann das Lesen hier erträglicher.



Ich habe weder geschrieben, das ich dir körperlich überlegen bin, noch das ich dir Gewalt androhe. Was ich meinem Hund nicht wünsche tue ich niemand anderem an. Es gibt immer Lösungen.
Ich war im Boxen im Übrigen sehr schlecht, konnte zwar gut einstecken, bin aber viel zu langsam.

Und ja, dein Text hatte in einer Passage eine klare Tendenz zu einer Aussage von mir, deshalb griff ich das auf, aber nichts für ungut, vielleicht habe ich das Tatsächlich in den falschen Hals bekommen.

Ich kann diesen "Kampfhunde-Halter-Airmax-Komplex" nicht mehr hören, das ist genauso flach, wie zu behaupten jeder Angler ist Säufer.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wurfkette/Schlüsselbund/Rappeldose haben genau zweimal funktioniert. Seitdem erschrickt sie nicht mehr und so fest zu werfen dass es so sehr wehtut dass sie reagiert bringe ich nicht übers Herz - finde es irgendwie hochsubjektiv schlimmer als das Erziehungshalsband - aber danke! Wieder was gelernt



Hallo,

so schlimm ist das mit der Wurfkette nicht, die scheppert mehr als sie schmerzt, merkt man, wenn man vorbeiwirft, dann erschrickt er auch.
Elektroschockhalsbänder hätte ich nie verwendet, auch als sie noch erlaubt waren.
Aber es geht nur mit Zuckerbrot und Peitsche (sinnbildlich gesehen).
Zu den Bedenken von Taxidermist, wegen des Nichtannehmens von Futter. Familienmitglieder sind davon ausgenommen und aus seiner gewohnten Futterschüssel frisst er auch bei Futterverweigerung immer. Er nimmt nur nichts vom Boden auf und nichts von Fremden.
Und immer daran denken; es ist ein Tier und ein hundertprozentiger Egoist; wie wir übrigens auch, wenn wir nicht durch Erziehung, Moral, Ethik etc. darin mehr oder weniger abgeschwächt sind.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

zum zweiten:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und immer schön an unser Regeln denken:
> Nicht persönlich aufeinander losgehen (auch NICHT bei emotionalen Themen)..
> 
> Spart mir Stress und euch im Ernstfall Punkte.
> DANKE!!


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



chester schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich angesprochen?
> 
> Und falls du daraus Bestätigung ziehst, mir körperlich überlegen zu sein: Nur zu, vielleicht bist du das.
> Vielleicht bist du ja in der Realität auch ein guter Typ.
> Vielleicht solltest du aber auch einfach mal noch ein bißchen mehr Boxen gehen. Das macht dann das Lesen hier erträglicher.



Die mir innewohnende Dummheit hindert mich gerade daran eindeutig zu erkennen wen Du genau meinst - aber ich beziehe das jetzt einfach mal auf mich: Nein ich ziehe keinerlei Befriedigung daraus anderen körperlich überlegen zu sein - das ist einfach so.. genau wie mein gutes Aussehen und das freundliche Wesen.. .
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

und zum dritten (wer sich  hier als Mensch nicht mal benehmen kann den Regeln entsprechend, der sollte NIEMALS über HundeERZIEHUNG diskutieren)..

Der nächste kassiert Punkte



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> zum zweiten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ronram (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Irgendwann habe ich hier in diesem Thread schonmal etwas geschrieben...ist aber schon lange her.

Dieses Jahr bin ich am Rhein wieder dem ein oder anderen Hund begegnet. Dabei bin ich mittlerweile dazu übergegangen den verfetteten und trägen Haushunden, die maximal eine Dose Hundefutter erlegen können, einfach keine Beachtung zu schenken. Ich ignoriere die und/oder gehe weiter. 
Wenn die wirklich aufdringlich werden, habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit einem lauten "kssssssss" gemacht. Das sind die wohl nicht gewohnt...merken dann aber, dass sie nicht erwünscht sind und trotten davon.
Ist der Hund aber aufdringlich und nett... gut, dann gibt's vielleicht auch mal eine Streicheleinheit. Kommt drauf an...
Lustig finde ich die Wuffis und Knuffis, die bellend auf einen zulaufen, weil sie Frauchen beschützen wollen, aber drei Meter vor einem abdrehen, Abstand halten und sichtbar erleichtert sind, wenn Frauchen einen dann anspricht und dem Hund signalisiert, dass keine Gefahr droht...

Dieses Jahr war ich eigentlich nur spinnfischend unterwegs. Da konnte mir kein Hund durch die Montagen laufen. Also alles entspannt.
Auch gab es dieses Jahr keinen aufdringlichen Hund, vor dem ich ausreichend Respekt hätte haben müssen um an mein Pfefferspray denken zu müssen. Diese Situation gab es sowieso nur einmal mit einem Schäferhund, ging aber glimpflich aus. Bellen und Zähne zeigen waren dem zum Glück genug. Keine Ahnung wie effektiv da mein Spray gewesen wäre...ich bin nicht scharf drauf es auszutesten.

Irgendwo habe ich hier etwas von der Ville gelesen. Da hat eigtl. kein Hund etwas ohne Leine zu suchen...steht auch auf den Hinweisschildern unterhalb des NSG-Schildes...(ja ich weiß, interessiert da keinen. Leider. War am Unter- und Mittelsee manchmal schon anstrengend)


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so schlimm ist das mit der Wurfkette nicht, die scheppert mehr als sie schmerzt, merkt man, wenn man vorbeiwirft, dann erschrickt er auch.
> Elektroschockhalsbänder hätte ich nie verwendet, auch als sie noch erlaubt waren.
> Aber es geht nur mit Zuckerbrot und Peitsche (sinnbildlich gesehen).


Nee, auch wenn ich elektro Halsbänder in kundigen Händen nicht grundsätzlich ablehne so meine ich doch moderne Stachelhalsbänder  mit abgerundeten Dornen


----------



## bobbl (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ernste Probleme hatte ich mit Hunden noch nie. Die meisten sind freundlich, manche bellen, andere knurren sogar. Passiert ist noch nix.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Um einem Hund zu zeigen wer Herr im Hause ist setzt man sinvollerweise erstmal einen Haufen vor seine Nase, über den der Kläffer nur staunen kann :m

Bisher einmal leicht aufdringlichen Besuch gehabt, das lag aber daran, dass der Hund positive Erfahrungen mit mir gemacht hatte.  Das Herrchen is ein Kumpel von nem Angelkollegen und diese vllt. 7kg schwere Promenadenmischung steht ziemlich auf Grundeln. Die Fußhupe hat 56 Grundeln am Stück gefressen. War beim Feedern einfach abhaken, Hund hinhalten, Grundel weg. Beim nächsten Mal als wir uns dann gesehn haben is der Hund jedes Mal gleich gierig zu mir gelaufen, wenn ich nur die Feederrute gehoben hab. Das war dann schon nervig


----------



## wilhelm (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Trollwut bist du sicher das es kein Seehund war|rolleyes.


----------



## daci7 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ach Leute - man muss nur die Sprache des Tieres sprechen.
Zur Warnung knurre ich nur und stelle mein Fell auf um mein Revier zu markieren, wenn die Töle dann nicht rückwärts geht oder sich wenigstens ganz klar unterwirft kann ich auch schonmal zubeißen. Aber natürlich nur bis sich der Köter ergibt.


----------



## Jose (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

ich bring den post nochmal nach vorne



Jose schrieb:


> ich komm mal wieder auf den hund.
> 
> ich hab an der sieg gesessen, unten am steilufer. ganz still.
> dann ein tiefes, sehr tiefes grollen hinter mir, über mir.
> ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Jose schrieb:


> ich bring den post nochmal nach vorne




Von Doggen kann ich ein Lied singen, allein hier in der Nachbarschaft führen fünf verschiedene Doggen regelmäßig ihren "Halter" aus, und das sind zum Teil Typen, die das große Glück haben, einen wesensfesten Hund zu "führen". Diese possierlichen Tierchen haben eine extrem hohe Reizschwelle, sind ausnahmslos ausgeglichen, menschenfreundlich und sehr intelligent. Was sie aber sind, Fremden gegenüber erst einmal misstrauisch, dass macht sie bei unverhofften Begegnungen etwas furchteinflößend, aber bei Doggen kann man sich, zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung, durchweg darauf verlassen, daß diese Hunde die Contenance behalten, wofür man einer Dogge nur dankbar sein kann, wenn man grad kein Ruder oder einen Buntmetallbeschleuniger zur Hand hat!


----------



## angler1996 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Von Doggen kann ich ein Lied singen, allein hier in der Nachbarschaft führen fünf verschiedene Doggen regelmäßig ihren "Halter" aus, und das sind zum Teil Typen, die das große Glück haben, einen wesensfesten Hund zu "führen". Diese possierlichen Tierchen haben eine extrem hohe Reizschwelle, sind ausnahmslos ausgeglichen, menschenfreundlich und sehr intelligent. Was sie aber sind, Fremden gegenüber erst einmal misstrauisch, dass macht sie bei unverhofften Begegnungen etwas furchteinflößend, aber bei Doggen kann man sich, zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung, durchweg darauf verlassen, daß diese Hunde die Contenance behalten, wofür man einer Dogge nur dankbar sein kann, wenn man grad kein Ruder oder einen Buntmetallbeschleuniger zur Hand hat!


 
 Sten, wenn das Tierchen Dir die Pfoten auf die Schulter legt und ins Auge blickt werde ich mich das nächst mal an Dein Worte versuchen zu erinnern#h
 ich hoffe dann, das die Dogge dann so wesenfest ist und zumindest Zungen- Küsse weg lässt


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Sten, wenn das Tierchen Dir die Pfoten auf die Schulter legt und ins Auge blickt werde ich mich das nächst mal an Dein Worte versuchen zu erinnern#h
> ich hoffe dann, das die Dogge dann so wesenfest ist und zumindest Zungen- Küsse weg lässt



Die Wesensfestigkeit überprüft man in einer solchen Situation, indem man den Rüden kühn bei den Klöten packt und ihm tief in die Augen sieht! Mit Hündinnen muß man reden, weißt!:q


----------



## angler1996 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Wesensfestigkeit überprüft man in einer solchen Situation, indem man den Rüden kühn bei den Klöten packt und ihm tief in die Augen sieht! Mit Hündinnen muß man reden, weißt!:q


 
 ich nehme Deine Hinweise wie immer andächtig entgegen, mir ist klar, dass sie auf Erfahrung beruhen. Mein Problem liegt nur -an fremden  K... hatte ich noch nie Interesse  und Reden tu ich beruflich genug- Ausweg |kopfkrat:m


----------



## honeybee (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Wesensfestigkeit überprüft man in einer solchen Situation, indem man den Rüden kühn bei den Klöten packt und ihm tief in die Augen sieht! Mit Hündinnen muß man reden, weißt!:q



Wie geil 

Unsere erste Begegnung mit freilaufenden/wilden Hunden in Rumänien.
Camp aufgeschlagen an einem kleinen Fluss. 





Rost an, gemütlich Bierchen aufgemacht.
Ohhhhhhh wir bekommen Besuch. 2 Schäferhundgroße Mischlinge trollten die Straße entlang.  Wahrscheinlich angelockt vom leckeren Duft der Rostbrätl. Unseren Hund fix ins Auto verfrachtet, man weis ja nie.

Das Duo bog um die Ecke. Der Rüde platzierte sich an auf der Straße, die Hündin, wie Weiber so sind, neugierig. 
Distanz etwa 40-50m.
Erst saß sie da und schaute. Dann legte sie sich und überschlug ihre Vorderbeine sehr lasziv. 
So lag sie da und schaute. Das selbe machte der männliche Begleiter sitzender weise, weniger lasziv.

Irgendwann, ich war mutig, sagte ich so, ich schau mal was die machen  stand auf und ging todesmutig auf die liegende Hündin zu und machte immer "ssssssssssssssssss mach Dich ab"

Sie trollten sich, beide. 

Ich war mir so sicher, das sie in der Nacht wieder kommen würden. Nur um zu checken ob nicht doch noch was leckeres zu holen ist, denn ich habe Leckereien hingelegt. 
Aber die lagen am Morgen noch unberührt da.

Von da an war ich den Streunern sehr angetan


----------



## honeybee (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Die waren nicht ohne...5 Stück.




Nach Flucht ins Auto und ein paar Leckerlies war alles geklärt.

Als nächstes trafen wir auf ein Duo....
Hündin und Rüde. Waren sehr friedlich, hielten auch gesunden Abstand.
Frieda war im Auto.....
Irgendwann haben wir sie heraus gelassen......die haben super zusammen gespielt. Kein wunder, so kurz vor der Läufigkeit.




Frieda lässt sich "normal" problemlos abrufen. Nur da eben nicht und lief wie selbstverständlich mit den Streunern in den Wald.

Blöd nur, das dort überall Bärenschilder standen.#c
Es half nur, ca. 100m wegzufahren. das Geräusch, das wir wir wegfahren bewegte sie dann doch dazu wieder zu kommen. Ab dem Tag gab es nur noch Schleppleine am Fahrzeug befestigt. 

Die folgende Nacht verbrachten wir recht entspannt....





Blöd nur, das in der Nähe ein Hotel war. Und blöd, das diese auch einen Hund hatten. Eine Hündin um genau zu sein, mit Welpen. (kümmerte sich natürlich niemand drum) 
Das gab echt Ärger.....und schlaflose Stunden.


----------



## Hafenschlick (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Tweak schrieb:


> Habe keine Erfahrung damit weil ich selbst einen (lieben) Hund habe aber vielleicht ist das ja was...#h
> 
> https://www.real.de/product/3043574...OQ86Fhksg8OGhcRZxCyyDZQ0xnYDgWrcaAn0CEALw_wcB
> 
> https://www.weidezaun.info/voss-son...iervertreiber-katzenschreck-hundeschreck.html




Ich nutz dann wohl den Fisch-Schreck   ;-)))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Wesensfestigkeit überprüft man in einer solchen Situation, indem man den Rüden kühn bei den Klöten packt und ihm tief in die Augen sieht! Mit Hündinnen muß man reden, weißt!:q


und ich kann wegen der Boardregeln nicht schreiben, was ich dazu wirklich denke!!

Köstlich!
Herrlich!
Erschdklassig!!


----------



## lute (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Jeder Hund kann mal ausbüchsen und etwas trouble machen - da hilft Leckerli und bestimmtes Auftreten, aber ganz sicher keine Gewalt, denn womöglich lernt man dann im Anschluß wirklich was Gewalt bedeutet.
> Einige Hundhalter in meinem Bekanntenkreis sind da völlig humorlos, wie ich im übrigen auch.
> Petri



Hi rhinefisher,

seit dem mich ein Hund gebissen hat hat, 3 weitere bedroht, einer davon im Anschluss einen alten Herren, ist mir so eine Einstellung ein wenig suspekt. Ein Hund darf nicht ausbüchsen und schon gar nicht "_trouble"_ machen. Als artfremdes, überzüchtetes Raubtier ohne Scheu vor Menschen, mit körperlicher Überlegenheit, hat ein Hund in unserer Gesellschaft nichts verloren, wenn der Halter nicht im Stande ist, sein Raubtier unter Kontrolle zu halten.
Schon gar nicht sehe ich es ein, einen Hund für seine Drohgebärden mit Futter zu belohnen.

Gibt es keinen anderen Ausweg aus einer Notsituation, bekommt der Hund definitiv Pfeffer zur Belohnung und der gewaltbereite Hundehalter gerne auch noch hinterher. 
Den Stress mit Anwalt und Gewalt  (gegen Mensch und Tier) kann man sich aber auch sparen, wenn Hundehalter ihren Vierbeinern provisorisch einen Maulkorb umlegen, zumindest wenn diese ohne Leine laufen. Schadet weder Hund noch Mensch und erspart allen Ärger.

|wavey:


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hi!
Ist klar - und dem Angler dürfen keine Hechte verludern.. .
Es wird immer wieder geschehen dass sich Hunde unerlaubt entfernen und die Halter nicht in der Lage sind auf das Tier einzuwirken. Finde ich persöhnlich auch nicht so dolle, kann aber von einer 70 jährigen Oma, die den Hund als "Seelentröster" hält, nicht erwarten dass sie sich noch um Alles so bemüht wie in der Jugend.
 - sprich lesen und Hundeschule.
Wenn ich hier teilweise dermaßen despektierliche Bezeichnungen lese, diese gnadenlose Borniertheit im Umgang mit Mensch und Tier.. .Da wird nicht nur auf den "Köter" eingeprügelt, sondern auf den Halter gleich noch dazu, wenn er nicht tunlichst zu Kreuze kriecht.
Was für eine beschämende Haltung!
Für sehr viele, gerade ältere Menschen, ist der Hund der einzige Lebensinhalt.
Da reden dann einige hier von einer "perversen Sozialpartnerschaft".
Wie kaltherzig muß man sein.. .

Im übrigen muß man schon ein ziehmlicher Held sein, wenn man einen ordentlichen Hund mit Tränengas beschiesst - das hat unter Umständen den exakt gleichen Efekt wie der tolle Ratschlag dem Hund direkt in die Augen zu starren... .

Und wenn ich dann so Sachen lese wie " nimm das Bärenspray - in D nicht legal, aber Sch... drauf".
Was denken sich solche Leute?
Damit begeht man eine ernsthafte Strftat - illegaler Waffenbesitz wird in diesem Lande streng bestraft - der Besitz von "unerlaubten Genständen", und das ist Bärenspray, meist noch härter.. .
Sachen gibts....#d
Petri#h

Noch was: Selbstverständlich hat jeder Mensch im ERNSTFALL das absolute Recht sich mit allen zur verfügeng stenden Mitteln zu verteidigen - gar keine Frage!
Aber es gibt einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen Ernstfall und sich belästigt fühlen.
Ist ein wenig wie beim Autofahren: jeder kann mal ein Tier überfahren, das ist dann zwar traurig, kommt aber nunmal vor.
Ganz anders sieht es aus wenn der Fahrer alkoholisiert oder mit stark überhöhter Geschwindigkeit unterwegs ist... .

@honeybee  Sehr geile Bilder..!


----------



## Franky (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Du "haust" hier permanent auf Leute ein, die sich Deiner Meinung nach komplett falsch verhalten. Gibst aber gleichzeitig keinen Rat, wie es besser geht. Das passt m. E. absolut nicht zusammen... Vielleicht kannst Du da nachbessern?


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Franky schrieb:


> Du "haust" hier permanent auf Leute ein, die sich Deiner Meinung nach komplett falsch verhalten. Gibst aber gleichzeitig keinen Rat, wie es besser geht. Das passt m. E. absolut nicht zusammen... Vielleicht kannst Du da nachbessern?



Ich dachte dass ich dies schon durch meine Komentare zu anderen Postings schon getan hätte - aber gut.
Gib mir ne halbe Stunde, muß noch was erledigen..#h


----------



## Franky (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ich dachte dass ich dies schon durch meine Komentare zu anderen Postings schon getan hätte - aber gut.



Die einzigen beiden Ratschläge, die ich in Deinen Postings dazu gefunden habe, bezogen sich auf die Verwendung von Natodraht und "Verständnis"...



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Ultraschall und Gestank?
> Nimm Natodraht und alles wird gut..!





rhinefisher schrieb:


> Und genau so macht man das - mit Freundlichkeit und Verständniss.
> So ist ein gutes Miteinander vorprogramiert und alle gehen mit einem guten Gefühl auseinander.. .



Sollte ich etwas übersehen haben, bitte ich um entschuldigung


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Danke Franky, Du hast die Regeln hier verstanden!


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ich finde es süß, wie du hier die Oma mit ihrem zumeist  Kleinhund als Beispiel anführst!
Es ist aber sicher nicht der Dackel der Oma, von dem Gefahren ausgehen?
Selbst führst du da wohl was anderes, einen Bouvier, also ein Kraftpaket der 40/50Kg Klasse.
(Ich hoffe mal du hast den im Griff!)
Das ganze gepaart, mit einem Zitat: 130Kg fast fettfreien Typ, der sich, im Falle jemand erwehrt sich seinem Liebling, mit eben diesen 130kg auf ihn stürzen wird!
Hast du ja hier mehrfach angedroht.
Danke nein, brauche ich nicht, weder den Typ noch seinen Hund am Angelplatz!

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Da bin ich wieder... .
Wenn ich mal 3 Unterscheidungen nach Situation vornemen darf:
Belästigung - der Hund rennt durch Gerödel und nervt.. .
Gesteigerte Belästigung - der Hund knurrt und schnappt...
Angriff - der Hund versucht ernsthaft zu beissen.. .

Bei Belästigung arbeitet man am besten an der eigenen Haltung: wer sein Gerät nicht in der Landschaft verteilt, also Ordnung am Angelplatz hält, erspart sich 50% des möglichen Ärgers.
Freudlich sein, dem Hund ein Leckerli anbieten und sich anfreunden - das hilft in den allermeisten Situationen und macht Spaß.. .

Bei der verschärften Belästigung hilft agressionsfreies, aber sehr bestimmtes auftreten, dem Tier NICHT direkt in die Augen schauen, sondern etwas schräg am Hund vorbei.
Mit fester Stimme Komandos wie AB oder SITZ geben - auch hier werden die meisten Hunde den Weg der Unterordnung gehen. Das ist jetzt aber alles nix neues - das haben hier schon einige geschrieben.. .

Beim Angriff hilft es auch nicht mehr wenn man sich gut bewegen kann und 130kg wiegt - ohne eine Form der Bewaffnung, sei es ein langes Messer, Axt oder kräftiger Knüppel, ist man schlicht verloren.
Aber selbst wenn man richtig fit ist, schätze ich die Chancen für einen Normalbürger als äusserst gering ein.
Die einzig gute Möglichkeit wäre ein großkalibriger Buntmetallbeschleuniger - aber das ist bei uns GSD ja nicht so einfach.. .

Das Hauptproblem sehe ich in der mangelhaften Hundkenntniß der meisten Menschen: Bin ich ziehmlich ahnungslos und womöglich noch ängstlich, wird es sehr schwierig die Situation richtig einzuschätzen.. .
Das geht aber auch "Kennern" kaum anders, denn Hunde sind sehr individuelle Persönlichkeiten - da muß man stark aufs Gefühl setzten, bei der Beurteilung der Gefahr.
Ganz schwierige Kiste, muß man aber irgenwie mit klarkommen.. .

Und nochmal ganz deutlich: Legt euch nicht ernsthaft mit großen Hunden an!
Versucht immer ohne Gewalt aus der Situation zu entfleuchen - ein Mensch ist einem ordentlichen Hund hoffnungslos unterlegen - wenn der Hund "durchbeißt" macht ihr nur noch Pipi aus allen Löchern! Da traue ich kaum jemandem zu, und sei er noch so hart, sich noch zu verteidigen.

Ausser ner knackigen 1911er gibt es halt nichts, was einen durchnittlich gebauten Menschen sicher vor dem Angriff grösserer Predatoren schützen könnte.
Das gilt im übrigen genauso für Wildschweine - unbewaffnet ist man völlig chancenlos.. .

Du siehst also, auch ich habe kein wirkliches Rezept, denke aber das innere Gelassenheit am meisten hilft.
Ich weiß - sehr schwierig wenn man schon mal gebissen wurde..

Petri#h


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es süß, wie du hier die Oma mit ihrem zumeist  Kleinhund als Beispiel anführst!
> Es ist aber sicher nicht der Dackel der Oma, von dem Gefahren ausgehen?



Wenn ich mit der Bahn zur Arbeit fahre begegne ich allmorgendlich einer mittfünfzigerin mit Malteser beim Gassi. Die Ra... äh die Tö... äh der Wuffi versucht allmorgendlich mich zu beissen. Bürste steht, Fifi hängt in der Leine und was macht das Frauchen? Haucht "schhhhhhh" und zieht ihn weg. Jetzt stelle sich der geneigte Leser vor, ich würde so mit meinem Schäferhund umgehen wenn er sich aggressiv gegenüber einem Menschen zeigt.
Da kann ich nur mit dem Kopfschütteln; irgendwann habe ich der Halterin mal mitgeteilt, sie möge doch bitte ihre drecks Ratte in den Griff kriegen, wurde aber nur Verständnislos angeguckt.
Die Kleinen halte ich tatsächlich für gefährlicher, weil die Besitzer keine Notwendigkeit einer Erziehung erkennen, während unsere Hündin uns unerzogen vermutlich bereits die Bude auseinandergenommen hätte. Ein Hund muss grundsätzlich funktionieren  (gerade wenn wie vei uns ein Baby im Spiel ist), aber als Tier kann ein Hund eben auch mal ausbüchsen und Dinge tun die nur mäßig klug sind. Das sollte nicht passieren aber ist der Grund weswegen es Haftpflichtversicherungen für Hunde gibt.
Jürgen wird jetzt gleich verächtlich "Balljunkie" schnauben, aber wir sind glücklich, dass sie in 19 von 20 Fällen das Bällchen spannender findet als andere Hunde; ganz zu schweigen von anglern und Enten. Wenn wir unseren Hund nicht so gut wie immer abrufen könnten müsste sie mehr an der Leine laufen, das gehört zur Verantwortung als Halter dazu aber leider kümmert sich kein Löres drum


----------



## Nordan (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier teilweise dermaßen despektierliche Bezeichnungen lese, diese gnadenlose Borniertheit im Umgang mit Mensch und Tier.. .Da wird nicht nur auf den "Köter" eingeprügelt, sondern auf den Halter gleich noch dazu, wenn er nicht tunlichst zu Kreuze kriecht.
> Was für eine beschämende Haltung!
> ....
> Noch was: Selbstverständlich hat jeder Mensch im ERNSTFALL das absolute Recht sich mit allen zur verfügeng stenden Mitteln zu verteidigen - gar keine Frage!
> Aber es gibt einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen Ernstfall und sich belästigt fühlen.



Und genau darum gehts doch hier den Leuten, die sich gegen Hunde wehren wollen/würden, oder nicht?
Da hat ja keiner geschrieben, dass er Hundeprügelnd durch die Strassen zieht?

Nur die Hundebesitzer (bin ich übrigens auch) schließen doch kurz.
Aber ich bin da ganz bei dir, leben und leben lassen! AUSSER es wird ernst für einen. Dann ists rum.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Haucht "schhhhhhh" und zieht ihn weg. Jetzt  stelle sich der geneigte Leser vor, ich würde so mit meinem Schäferhund  umgehen wenn er sich aggressiv gegenüber einem Menschen  zeigt.....



Deswegen bin ich da wie Thomas sehr dafür,
eine Art "Hundeführerschein" zu machen. Von mir aus einen  verpflichtenden Kurs oder ähnliches. Könnte man ja bezahlen, indem man  eine ordentliche Steuer für Katzen einführt:q

Menschen haben schon zu oft bewiesen, dass sie zu doof sind um mit Hunden umzugehen.


----------



## honeybee (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Also ich finde die Beschreibung von Rhinefisher sehr treffend und gehe da auch voll mit.

Ich selber hatte vor vielen vielen Jahren mal einen Dobermann am Arm hängen gehabt. War sehr unangenehm. Aber auch hier hätte vielleicht ein "Nicht-Hundesport-Mensch" viel mehr schaden erleiden können.
Nämlich durch schreien und hektische "ich-will-meinen-Arm-wieder" Bewegungen.

Ich stand also nur ruhig da und versuchte mich leise irgendwie bemerkbar zu machen, so das mir jemand den Hund vom Arm entfernen konnte. 
Auslöser für diese Übersprungsreaktion war ich selber. Er steckte seine Nase in den Auslauf eines anderen Hundes und dieser packte ihn an der Nase. Und ich hatte das nicht richtig gesehen und ihn weggezogen. Trotzdem war das Vertrauen weg und ich habe den Kerl im Tierheim gelassen und nicht dort raus geholt.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Nordan schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich da wie Thomas sehr dafür,
> eine Art "Hundeführerschein" zu machen. Von mir aus einen  verpflichtenden Kurs oder ähnliches. Könnte man ja bezahlen, indem man  eine ordentliche Steuer für Katzen einführt:q
> 
> Menschen haben schon zu oft bewiesen, dass sie zu doof sind um mit Hunden umzugehen.


Total! Niedersachsen ist da deutlich weiter. Wie auf bei der Arbeit des dortigen angelverbandes. Wer hätte gedacht, dass das biedere NS mal so progressiv rüberkommt 
Katzensteuer für Freigänger  (notfalls GPS Chip implantieren  ) reicht nicht-  wir brauchen noch eine Pferdesteuer, denn warum nur die Hundebesitzer melken? ;-P


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es süß, wie du hier die Oma mit ihrem zumeist  Kleinhund als Beispiel anführst!
> Es ist aber sicher nicht der Dackel der Oma, von dem Gefahren ausgehen?
> Selbst führst du da wohl was anderes, einen Bouvier, also ein Kraftpaket der 40/50Kg Klasse.
> (Ich hoffe mal du hast den im Griff!)
> ...


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hi! Hundeführerschein haben wir doch schon lange: Den einfachen für "normale Hunde" und den erweiterten für die "Bestien" - finde ich ne gute Sache.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Hundeführerschein haben wir doch schon lange: Den einfachen für "normale Hunde" und den erweiterten für die "Bestien" - finde ich ne gute Sache.



Das ist ja wie auch beim Angeln, in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich geregelt!
Solange nicht nach dem Grundkurs in der Hundeschule, eine übergeordnete Überprüfung stattfindet, ziemlich wertlos.
Es gibt Hundeschulen inzwischen wie Sand am Meer und reichlich selbsternannte "Experte(innen)" treiben dort ihr Unwesen.
Aber dennoch bezeugt der Hundehalter wenigstens seinen guten Willen, wenn er denn einsieht, dass ein Hund, egal wie groß, eine Ausbildung benötigt!
Und bei der inflationären Zunahme von Hundehaltungen in Deutschland ist dies auch sicher nötig.

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist ja wie auch beim Angeln, in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich geregelt!
> Solange nicht nach dem Grundkurs in der Hundeschule, eine übergeordnete Überprüfung stattfindet, ziemlich wertlos.
> Es gibt Hundeschulen inzwischen wie Sand am Meer und reichlich selbsternannte "Experte(innen)" treiben dort ihr Unwesen.
> Aber dennoch bezeugt der Hundehalter wenigstens seinen guten Willen, wenn er denn einsieht, dass ein Hund, egal wie groß, eine Ausbildung benötigt!
> ...



Siehste - auch ich hätte kaum darauf gehofft, aber es gibt doch Punkte in denen wir völlig konform gehen...#g
Noch ne Anmerkung: Bei uns prüft der Tierartzt, nicht irgend ne beliebige Hundeschule - das wäre dann wirlich nicht das Papier wert auf dem es gedruckt ist.. .


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder... .
> Wenn ich mal 3 Unterscheidungen nach Situation vornemen darf:
> Belästigung - der Hund rennt durch Gerödel und nervt.. .
> Gesteigerte Belästigung - der Hund knurrt und schnappt...
> ...





sorry; das was Du geschrieben hast zielt nur auf alle anderen ab, was die tun sollen, nicht auf den Verantwortlichen des Tieres.
Man kann dem einfach vorbeugen-
Hund an die Leine und nur da frei laufend,
wo a) extra Gelände dafür vorhanden
oder b) keine Gefahr absehbar ist.
Da ja Angelst und Hund hast - Seeufer gehören definitiv nicht in die Kategorie, wie Dir bekannt ist .
Zwergpudel kann man davon gern ausnehmen:q

Einfach mal nachdenken
Gruß A.


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Es gibt halt viele Imponderabilien im Leben - da kann man nicht viel machen....
Du erwartest von den Hundehaltern ernsthaft ihre Tiere nur noch auf eingezäunten "Hundwiesen" abzuleinen?
Nicht machbar für die meisten Halter.
Einige Leckerchen habe ich als Angler doch ohnehin dabei - und wenn nicht(spinnfischen oder so..), breche ich mir keinen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn ich eine Wurststulle einstecke - kann man zur Not auch selber essen.
Zum gehorchen bei Fremden, wird dir jeder Halter berichten, dass ein Hund auf Fremde oft besser hört als aufs eigene Herrchen.
Wie gesagt; mit einigen Risiken muß man halt leben.. .

Und ob Du nun belästigt werden willst oder nicht, die Natur müssen wir uns mit Jägern, Wanderlustigen, Hobbyornithologen, Paddlern und sonstigen, bei den Anglern unbeliebten Personen, teilen. Gefällt mir auch nicht immer.. .
Petri|wavey:
Und nochwas; selbstverständlich übernehme ich die volle Verantwortung für mein Tier und für mein eigenes Verhalten und als ebenso selbstverständlich erachte ich einen rücksichtsvollen Umgang mit uns begegnenden Mitbürgern.
Das ist mir ganz wichtig!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es gibt halt viele Imponderabilien im Leben - da kann man nicht viel machen....
> Du erwartest von den Hundehaltern ernsthaft ihre Tiere nur noch auf eingezäunten "Hundwiesen" abzuleinen?
> Nicht machbar für die meisten Halter.
> Einige Leckerchen habe ich als Angler doch ohnehin dabei - und wenn nicht(spinnfischen oder so..), breche ich mir keinen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn ich eine Wurststulle einstecke - kann man zur Not auch selber essen.
> ...



Ohnehin sind Hundeplätze wie Anglereimer, voller Würmer. Ich möchte meinem Hund nicht jede Woche eine Pille danach geben. Generell passt das am Wasser auch alles. Es gibt Hundehalter, welche etwas daneben sind und auch Angler, die glauben den absoluten Hoheitsanspruch zu haben. In beiden Fällen falsch.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Es gibt halt viele Imponderabilien im Leben - da kann man nicht viel machen....
> Du erwartest von den Hundehaltern ernsthaft ihre Tiere nur noch auf eingezäunten "Hundwiesen" abzuleinen?
> Nicht machbar für die meisten Halter.
> Einige Leckerchen habe ich als Angler doch ohnehin dabei - und wenn nicht(spinnfischen oder so..), breche ich mir keinen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn ich eine Wurststulle einstecke - kann man zur Not auch selber essen.
> ...


 
 Dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein, die Denke ist naja-
 die anderen sollen machen.
 Bin nur froh, dass ich einige Hundebesitzer kenne, die Deinen Ausführungen nicht folgen.
 Übrigens hab ich noch keine Ornithologen getroffen, der beißt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein, die Denke ist naja-
> die anderen sollen machen.
> Bin nur froh, dass ich einige Hundebesitzer kenne, die Deinen Ausführungen nicht folgen.
> Übrigens hab ich noch keine Ornithologen getroffen, der beißt



Er geht vom Fall aus WENN der Hund an deinem Platz ist. Er schreibt doch gar nicht, das Hundehalter Narrenfreiheit haben. Es geht ihm schlicht ums Deeskalieren.

Warum drehst du das jetzt zum zweiten Mal auf seine Person in Form solcher Aussagen: "Deine Denke" "Du solltest". Verstehe ich nicht.

Erwähne dann auch im Gegenzug das Angler an nicht gut einsehbaren Plätzen ihren Mitmenschen verdeutlichen das dort jemand sitzt. Sollten alle Angler jetzt Warndreiecke mit sich führen?

Recht Einseitig diese Diskussion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Warnung haben alle mehrfach gehabt bez. persönlich anmachen. 

Soll also keiner jammern dann...:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und zum dritten (*wer sich  hier als Mensch nicht mal benehmen kann den Regeln entsprechend, der sollte NIEMALS über HundeERZIEHUNG diskutieren*)..
> 
> Der nächste kassiert Punkte


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein, die Denke ist naja-
> die anderen sollen machen.
> Bin nur froh, dass ich einige Hundebesitzer kenne, die Deinen Ausführungen nicht folgen.
> Übrigens hab ich noch keine Ornithologen getroffen, der beißt



Das verstehe ich nicht, aber ich versuche es nochmal: Was die Anderen machen betrachte ich primär als deren Sache!
Ich fühle mich absolut verantworlich für meinen Hund und mein eigenes Handeln. Des weiteren bin ich geradezu beängstigend umgänglich. Obwohl ich gerade anfange meine aufgebende Tastatur zu hassen..:m:m.
Die gestellte Frage lautet " wie verhalte ich mich bei unerwünschtem Hundebesuch" und nicht "Was können Hundehalter besser machen" - mach dazu nen eigenen Threat auf und ich werde auch da versuchen ehrlich zu antworten.
In meinem täglichen Erleben sehe ich nur sehr selten so völlig verantwortungslose Typen wie hier ständig beschrieben, deshalb tue ich mich vieleicht mit dem Verständniss einiger Postings etwas schwer - das möge man mir bitte verzeihen.. 
Aussedem bin ich ja noch nicht zu alt um neues hinzu zu lernen.
Petri|wavey:


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warnung haben alle mehrfach gehabt bez. persönlich anmachen.
> 
> Soll also keiner jammern dann...:



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht - waren doch Alle nett... oder habe ich mal wieder was verpasst? Wenn ich gemeint war: Sorry|wavey:


----------



## marcellus07 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi! Hundeführerschein haben wir doch schon lange: Den einfachen für "normale Hunde" und den erweiterten für die "Bestien" - finde ich ne gute Sache.



"Bestien" ? Ironie oder?

Ich nehme meinen Staffordshire Terrier oft mit den den Rhein. Er schnüffelt sich einen ab - ich fische mir einen ab.

Hinsichtlich der Papiere habe ich meine Hausaufgaben gemacht, von Führerschein für "Große- und gefährliche Hunde" bis Maulkorb und Leinenbefreiung.

Einfach eine schwachsinnige Prozedur, wenn es nach mir ginge, sollte man eher überlegen einen Führerschein für Eltern einführen!

Die einzigen Bestien, sind die, die diesen Tieren furchtbares antun und sie zudem machen für was sie dann verurteilt werden....


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Ironie!#h

Und auch sonst bin ich bei dir.. .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



marcellus07 schrieb:


> "Bestien" ? Ironie oder?
> 
> Ich nehme meinen Staffordshire Terrier oft mit den den Rhein. Er schnüffelt sich einen ab - ich fische mir einen ab.
> 
> ...



Danke, genau das ist auch mein Knackpunkt. Es wird oft auf Hunderassen und Größe reduziert, ich glaube aber, das im Kern kein Hund von sich aus zur Gefahr wird, wenn der Halter seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat und das Tier richtig sozialisiert. Von der Beißhemmung angefangen zum klaren Ausführen von Kommandos.

Ich kann nicht im Ansatz nachvollziehen woher dieser Grundgedanke kommt das Art X oder Y gefährlicher sind.


----------



## marcellus07 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

damit ich nicht ganz das Thema verfehle wenn es hart auf hart kommt:

- Hund ignorieren
- Augenkontakt vermeiden
- Hunde die bellen, beissen nicht stimmt nicht
- Nicht zurück weichen (ein Schritt zurück zeigt gibt dem Hund eine Bestätigung seines Verhaltens)
- cool bleiben auch wenns schwer fällt.

wir sind von hinten auch schon von einem ridgeback angeknurrt und gebellt worden.
ich hab nur zu meinem kumpel gesagt "alter der muss ganz schön groß sein" umgedreht hab ich mich nicht, der sound hat schon ziemlich eingeschüchtert obwohl ich hunde liebe 
haben ihn einfach ignoriert und weitergeangelt bis der sich verpi**t hat.


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Das sehe ich doch etwas anders; es gibt schon Arten, denen man ein gewisses Agressionspotential im Laufe der Jahrhunderte angezüchtet hat.
Ein Dobermann ist schon eine ganz andere Welt als ein Pudel.. .
Und es stimmt imo auch nicht, dass man das mal eben "abtrainieren" kann.
Sorgfältigster Umgang hilft aber.
Und nicht immer ist der HH der Arsch - es gibt schon Hunde die etwas wirr auf die Welt gekommen sind.
Diese HH-typische Aussage "alle Hunde sind gleich" finde ich etwas Blauäugig.. .
Aber im Großen und Ganzen macht doch die Erziehung den Unterschied.
Petri


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ... Es wird oft auf Hunderassen und Größe reduziert ...
> 
> Ich kann nicht im Ansatz nachvollziehen woher dieser Grundgedanke kommt das Art X oder Y gefährlicher sind.



Naja ... Rehpinscher können aber Rottweilern gefährlich werden.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht, aber ich versuche es nochmal: Was die Anderen machen betrachte ich primär als deren Sache!
> Ich fühle mich absolut verantworlich für meinen Hund und mein eigenes Handeln. Des weiteren bin ich geradezu beängstigend umgänglich. Obwohl ich gerade anfange meine aufgebende Tastatur zu hassen..:m:m.
> Die gestellte Frage lautet " wie verhalte ich mich bei unerwünschtem Hundebesuch" und nicht "Was können Hundehalter besser machen" - mach dazu nen eigenen Threat auf und ich werde auch da versuchen ehrlich zu antworten.
> In meinem täglichen Erleben sehe ich nur sehr selten so völlig verantwortungslose Typen wie hier ständig beschrieben, deshalb tue ich mich vieleicht mit dem Verständniss einiger Postings etwas schwer - das möge man mir bitte verzeihen..
> ...


 
 Gut, aus dem Gesichtspunkt und mit den Erläuterungen|wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



zokker schrieb:


> Naja ... Rehpinscher können aber Rottweilern gefährlich werden.



Mein Hund wurde im Laufe der letzten Jahre jedes mal von Haushunden der Größe Schuhkarton attackiert oder versucht zu dominieren nachdem sie sich von der Leine rissen oder der Halter einfach mit dem Rücken zum geschehen stand.

Schlimmer noch, die Leute schauen erstmal zu. Am Anfang ging ich noch dazwischen, jetzt lasse ich meinen Hund die kleinen Töhlen einfach unterwerfen, er beisst ja nicht (bisher). Schlimm wird es nur, wenn Jack Russel und Co. anfangen zu beißen, die haben für ihre Größe recht starke Kiefer.

Erst letzte Woche riss sich der Hund einer alten Dame von der Tür los, sie hing die Leine nur an den Griff auf, stand zum Rücken der Tür und schnackte mit jemandem im Hauseingang. Pfiffi rennt sofort los, mein Hund drückt ihn in Rüdenmanier auf den Boden.

Ende vom Lied: Die Dame behauptet mein Hund hätte ihren " Kasper" gebissen. Ich hätte ja einen Kampfhund. Blöd nur, das keine Bissspuren zu sehen sind/waren und es 2 Zeugen gab.

So werden Geschichten geboren. Ich erkläre der Dame, das ich Höchstpersönlich nächstes Mal, wenn sie ihren Pflichten nicht nachkommt, ihren Hund beißen werde.


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Tja - dieses zuschauen, dieses "die regeln das schon unter sich" macht mich auch immer ganz wuschig.
Klar regeln die das; der Große erledigt den Kleinen.. .
Es ist nicht immer die wahre Freude mit den Hundehaltern...#q
Petri

@ angler96  Danke!


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Ich erkläre der Dame, das ich Höchstpersönlich nächstes Mal, wenn sie ihren Pflichten nicht nachkommt, ihren Hund beißen werde.



Ja ... schön ... So bringen die Hunde die Leute ins Gespräch.[emoji8]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja ... schön ... So bringen die Hunde die Leute ins Gespräch.[emoji8]



So bringen sich die Herrschaften auch Gegenseitig ins Gespräch. Ich habe aber nie Verstanden was am Dorfklatsch so wichtig ist. Nur nebensächliches, kaum Inhalt, alles innerhalb weniger Minuten zum vergessen.

Ich glaube da Fehlt einfach das Hobby. 



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Tja - dieses zuschauen, dieses "die regeln das schon unter sich" macht mich auch immer ganz wuschig.
> Klar regeln die das; der Große erledigt den Kleinen.. .
> Es ist nicht immer die wahre Freude mit den Hundehaltern...#q
> Petri
> ...



Der größere Hund wird komischerweise auch immer als schuldiger Gesehen, woher diese Denke auch immer stammen möge.....


----------



## marcellus07 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das sehe ich doch etwas anders; es gibt schon Arten, denen man ein gewisses Agressionspotential im Laufe der Jahrhunderte angezüchtet hat.
> Ein Dobermann ist schon eine ganz andere Welt als ein Pudel.. .
> Und es stimmt imo auch nicht, dass man das mal eben "abtrainieren" kann.
> Sorgfältigster Umgang hilft aber.
> ...



Jetzt schweifen wir vom Thema ab. Du sagst das geht nicht - ich sag doch. Ein angeborenes agressionsverhalten gibt es auch nicht - Dominanz ist nicht gleich Agression usw.

Ich sage man kann alles abtrainieren, obwohl auch Hunde so versaut werden können das man nichts mehr gerade biegen kann! Bei Menschen gibt es das selbe Phänomen..

Ein Hund kommt ohne Lebenseindrücke auf die Welt - du zeigst ihm die Welt prägst ihm auch dementsprechend.

Ich befasse mich seit fast 10 Jahren mit Listenhunden und habe noch nie einen natürlich bösartigen Hund erlebt.

Jeder sollte wissen was er da an der Leine hat und wie man es handhabt. Wie beim Werkzeug.... das ist leider nicht immer der Fall #q#q
:vik:

Peace


----------



## sprogoe (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Bei agressiv wirkenden Hunden niemals zurück knurren und die Nackenhaare aufstellen, besser ein freundliches Bellen anstimmen und freudig mit dem Schwänzchen wedeln (geht aber nur bei "menschlichen Rüden"), die "Weibchen" werfen ihm ihre Slipeinlage zu.:m

viel Erfolg wünscht Siggi


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Nur nebensächliches, kaum Inhalt, alles innerhalb weniger Minuten zum vergessen. ...



Ja ja, wie in dem Tröht hier ...[emoji6]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja ja, wie in dem Tröht hier ...[emoji6]



Mecklenburger und Sachsen Anhalter sind sich scheinbar recht ähnlich. Wenig am lamentieren und locker durch die Hose atmend. Gefällt mir! #6


----------



## marcellus07 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Zu guter letzt ist es doch wieder nur die "Dummheit" des Menschen - der einen nicht sozialisierten Hund frei laufen lässt der anderen "Angst" macht. Sonst würde dieser Tröht doch garnicht so aufleben. 

Ich kann zwar nicht am Geräusch des Pipistrahls vom Hund erkennen ob er schlechte Absichten hat.. aber wenn ich doch weiß das mein Hund verunsichert und Ängstlich auf Leute reagiert... warum lasse ich ihn dann.... Wuahhhh 

Problem = Ende der Leine (falls vorhanden )


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



marcellus07 schrieb:


> Ein Hund kommt ohne Lebenseindrücke auf die Welt - du zeigst ihm die Welt prägst ihm auch dementsprechend.
> 
> Das klingt, als ob du der Meinung wärst, eine Hund wäre eine leere Festplatte?
> 
> ...




|wavey:...


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



marcellus07 schrieb:


> Zu guter letzt ist es doch wieder nur die "Dummheit" des Menschen - der einen nicht sozialisierten Hund frei laufen lässt der anderen "Angst" macht. Sonst würde dieser Tröht doch garnicht so aufleben.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## marcellus07 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> |wavey:...



befassen = halten ? 

Leere Festplatte ? = genau, eine leere Festplatte die aber nicht immer die Daten speichert die du gerne hättest. Etwas komplexer ist es dann schon  #h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



marcellus07 schrieb:


> befassen = halten ? #h
> 
> Ja, daß klingt nicht nach viel Erfahrung mit Listen-oder watweißichfür Hunden, dieses "befassen".
> 
> ...



In der Tat, besonders, wenn die Festplatte mit speziellen Rassemerkmalen durch selektive Zucht vorformatiert ist, dazu kommen dann noch geschlechtsspezifische und altersbedingte Eigenarten, daß sind alles Daten, die auf dieser Festplatte drauf sind.#h


----------



## marcellus07 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

und ist agression mitintegrigriert? Worum gehts jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## marcellus07 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> In der Tat, besonders, wenn die Festplatte mit speziellen Rassemerkmalen durch selektive Zucht vorformatiert ist, dazu kommen dann noch geschlechtsspezifische und altersbedingte Eigenarten, daß sind alles Daten, die auf dieser Festplatte drauf sind.#h



Mach es doch nicht so kompliziert... du kannst mir schon glauben was ich gesagt hab. So schwer ist das alles gar nicht


----------



## wobbler68 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wie verhält man sich richtig bei Hundebesuch?*

Hallo

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle 27 Seiten komplett gelesen.
Das der Auslöser von "Belästigungen" von Hunden der Hundehalter ist,ist wohl unbestritten.
Er sollte ja seinen Hund unter Kontrolle haben.
Also an der Leine oder er folgt aufs Wort.  


Wenn ich dem Hundehalter dann mal freundlich zeige das beim angeln gefährliche Gegenstände(Box mit Kunstködern,Haken,Schüre, usw) am Angelplatz sind und ihr Hund sich daran verletzen kann sind 95% Einsichtig/Überrascht .|bigeyes:q

Und angegriffen hat mich noch nie ein Hund beim angeln,genervt oder belästigt schon.
Wenn ich nicht wie ein aufgeschrecktes Hühnchen reagiere und ruhig und bestimmt den Störenfried anspreche haben bisher alle Hunde sich zurück gezogen.


----------

